# Not quite in the workshop...



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Making room and clearing junk out of the way...*

You know the problem with Texas homes is the lack of basements all you Yankees brag about… Actually lack of storage in this suburban ranch style layout is pretty typical of the size and age of home around here…

The most common fix for this problem is a shed, or garage storage, but what do you do when you don't have a shed (or enough funds to build the shed you want) and your garage is also your workshop?

Simple, look up. No I mean beyond the ceiling, to the attic…Most of these homes were NOT built with decked attics, so it is up to the homeowner to figure out how to deck theirs.

Now my attic has suffered from some (expletive deleted by author) poor contractors, and low quality insulation. So as I head up to the attic, the original deteriorated cellulose insulation got shoved in contractor trash bags, brand new Owens Corning Kraft backed R30 rolls got rolled in place, and 3/4" OSB decking got tacked down on top of the joists…

I am about 15% done with the project. I am picking up insulation and OSB as I go. As I move forward with this, totes of stuff that are taking up space in the shop, and spare bedroom are getting stowed in their respective spaces in the attc. Poorly run coaxial cables and network cables in the attic are also getting re-run so as to not interfere with anything else in the attic.

I sold off my Central Machinery tool stands this afternoon as well. This clears that bit of floor space. Per my Sketchup layout my Wet / Dry vac and 20 gallon Thien cyclone are heading to homes under the table saw extension wing.

I am very pleased with the progress I am making this weekend. While a FAR cry from done, I am seeing some real positive steps forward with both the house, and the workshop. I am just hoping the light at the end of this tunnel isn't a freight train.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Making room and clearing junk out of the way...*
> 
> You know the problem with Texas homes is the lack of basements all you Yankees brag about… Actually lack of storage in this suburban ranch style layout is pretty typical of the size and age of home around here…
> 
> ...


Many years ago in Fairbanks, built an addition that included some attic space. Reminds me of that. We have an attic here, but it is not substantial for storage, nor do we need it. Of course insulation is a big deal here in Alaska. This is an older home, so has 4" walls mostly, not including the last addition, (there are two), which I believe has 6" walls. The stuff that was totally absurd in the structure of the house is appalling, beams going no where, without support, etc. All fixed now. We took all of the old structure down to studs, and fixed everthing. Read between the lines - money.

If I can ever get organized have to try Sketchup, which I have installed on the computer. I have done a lot of 3-d modelling, for flightsim of all things, so I am pretty familiar with the genre, and graphics programs in general. I am one of the original geeks, nerds, whatever you want to call us. Usually have 2 to 4 computers running at a time, 3 at this moment, not counting Sherie's. That's some of the hobby stuff I have curtailed to a great extent to do woodworking. I am currently programming and into other computer stuff, just fewer activities than before. I was into computers heavy in the 70's and from then on till now. I tend to be a niche guy with computers, just do what is important to me.

Have a new silly blog entry, if you are into light entertainment…......

Hope all is well. Isn't organization the pits? Only feels good when you are done. I just finished tuning up the table saw (see the blog), and that feels good. Good thing I am not on a strict schedule….....

Sawdust up the nose, fiberglass between the toes…....isn't it all wonderfull….....

Jim


----------



## DTWoodknot (Sep 4, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Making room and clearing junk out of the way...*
> 
> You know the problem with Texas homes is the lack of basements all you Yankees brag about… Actually lack of storage in this suburban ranch style layout is pretty typical of the size and age of home around here…
> 
> ...


db i am one of the yankees with a basement and sometime i wish my shop was in a garage (more head room and you don't have to bring everything up and down the stairs. i can relate to you quest to remove non ww stuff from the shop the first thing I did was to give the wife a 1st floor laundry worked well for both of us. she didn't have to deal with sawdust in the clean cloths and I aquired some prime realestate for my shop.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*But rather above the workshop... Insulating a day late and a dollar short.*

This current cold snap has done something I haven't been able to do in the last couple of years, convince LOML that I need to add more insulation to the house, AND insulate / seal the garage…

I guess morning commutes in the Houston metro area at 26 deg F got her attention…

So last night, the first 3 rolls of R 30 got packed into the rafters above the shop. I have 6 to go in order to fully pack the garage / workshop ceiling with insulation. Unfortunately my local Home Depot didn't have but 3 rolls of R30 in stock. I have 2 more to check, and 2 Lowes to check tonight.

With the toolbox in the bed of the truck, I am kind of limited to about 10 rolls strapped down, so before the entire house is insulated, I will have a LOT of trips to the home centers…

With any luck, tonight gets 10 more rolls brought in, and new garage door seals. I have to replace some of the trim on my doors anyway, so this is a good time to add seals…

I am looking at by the end of the weekend, having the garage ceiling insulated and moving forward into the main house at least 3' over the kitchen / laundry room. The garage doors should be sealed up, and Reflectix fully installed on one of the overhead doors.

If I can keep this pace up, I can have the entire shop insulated, doors, walls, ceiling, long before the summer gets here… I'm just hoping I can get some winter benefit out of this project this year too!


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 17, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *But rather above the workshop... Insulating a day late and a dollar short.*
> 
> This current cold snap has done something I haven't been able to do in the last couple of years, convince LOML that I need to add more insulation to the house, AND insulate / seal the garage…
> 
> ...


26 sounds like a heat wave to me. LOL


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *But rather above the workshop... Insulating a day late and a dollar short.*
> 
> This current cold snap has done something I haven't been able to do in the last couple of years, convince LOML that I need to add more insulation to the house, AND insulate / seal the garage…
> 
> ...


Maybe, but for coastal Texas, it's not what we expect to say the least…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *But rather above the workshop... Insulating a day late and a dollar short.*
> 
> This current cold snap has done something I haven't been able to do in the last couple of years, convince LOML that I need to add more insulation to the house, AND insulate / seal the garage…
> 
> ...


If you have to make a lot of trips consider a U-Haul trailer rental. Might be cheaper and a lot quicker.
I don't know about you, but I sure hate handling fiberglas stuff, haven't had to in a number of years. Our current house is reasonably insulated, especially the remodeled part. The rest is more modern, so it isn't bad either. We have a combination of fiberglas rolls, blown stuff, urethane, etc. In any case, I don't do it myself anymore.

I was going to write more, but I as I look at it, I think I will put it in my blog Maui blog entry just for fun, cause my buddies will be bugging me about it anyway. Will get to photos later


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *But rather above the workshop... Insulating a day late and a dollar short.*
> 
> This current cold snap has done something I haven't been able to do in the last couple of years, convince LOML that I need to add more insulation to the house, AND insulate / seal the garage…
> 
> ...


IF they have them in the 6 roll cases, and not busted out individually, I can haul about 48 rolls in the bed of my truck, strapped down with cargo straps of course. Honestly, I am grabbing as many rolls at a time that the budget can handle… Right now there are a dozen rolls in the back of my truck, next payday another dozen and so on until the attic is done…

I found out today about the 6 roll cases. The other Home Depot didn't have them, they busted them out into individual rolls. In the case, they are pretty well compressed…

Over the garage, I have 2×10's, over the rest of the house, 2×6 (insert obscene mumbling about build quality here…). The original insulation was a fiberglass / polyester blend. The glass fibers are holding up pretty well, but the poly is disintegrating in the hot Texas summers. In some areas, the loft is almost totally gone. I am rolling in new R-19 unfaced in those areas, and will roll out R-30 on top of that and the trusses…

I have one area, about 16'x 16' above one bedroom where I am simply going to replace the insulation with fresh R-19. I would LOVE to be able to pack up with R30, but I need storage for holiday decorations and such, and the space over the garage isn't big enough for camping, hunting, brewing, craft. At least the way it currently is. It is only about halfway decked. Part of this weekend's projects will be to replace the attic decking as I go along, starting at the front of the garage, where it isn't decked, and work my way back… Taking the T1-11 garbage out in the process, and putting fresh 5/8" OSB decking in…

The rolls they have now are encapsulated with a thin plastic, sort of like an ultra ultra ultra thin saran wrap. Not real durable in appearance, but it keeps the glass fibers out of the air and off my skin, mostly…

I was only able to find one garage door seal at HD today (annoying) but will be heading to another one after I unload tonight to get my OSB, I may have both seals to do this weekend. So if all goes well, the attic will be insulated and decked over the workshop, and the doors will be sealed, trim replaced (have had that in my stock for a couple of months now). The Reflectix on the one door should get finished this weekend. That will leave me with insulating the second door, and then the walls… That will be no fun. I have pretty badly damaged Sheetrock walls… I want to replace the Sheetrock at the same time as I do the insulation… And that should happen around the time I do my electrical improvements…

I AM making progress here, just not as fast as I would like. Then again, that fast would require a LOT more money than I have, and contractors which I don't really trust…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *But rather above the workshop... Insulating a day late and a dollar short.*
> 
> This current cold snap has done something I haven't been able to do in the last couple of years, convince LOML that I need to add more insulation to the house, AND insulate / seal the garage…
> 
> ...


I knew you would be creating, or maintaining, good storage area up there, it would be crazy not to. I was gonna say something, until you filled us in.

I remember in Fairbanks, the temp would drop down to 60 below or more and hover for a week (no exageration), and the damndest things would freeze in the house. We had walled off a quite useless door, and made a great dining room in one section of the old milled log house, with its old furnace and a 2" iron pipe feed system from the furnace, and, fortunately, some copper offshoots from that. The heating pipes in the floor next to that walled over door froze up. I figured out that I had to open up the ceiling in the partially finished basement below, and immediately they thawed out, they hadn't burst because there was enought antifreeze in the system to prevent that. That was a place where insulation was a disavantage, needed air flow….....no pertinence to your situation, but interesting, your insulating brought it to mind. I had done that in one other place in the house prior to that. Over a period of time, cold like that seeps into the house. My subsequently screened off ventilation is there to this day, to prevent freeze up by that unseen door…...the house is still in family.

Have you ever seen sawdust insulation, my old cabin up near Central, Alaska, nearest town Circle (for the Arctic circle on which it, and my cabin resided), had it. It was not milled log, old fashioned log construction by some gold miner in the early 1900's, with hemp, at least it wasn't moss, between the logs. Wood floors, wood ceilings, gas lamps. It is also still in the family. Squirrels liked to eat through that wood floor, so I put a $1.00 bounty on them, which my son collected using my old Winchester repeating 22 rifle.

So much for insulation stories…......never got to my pictures, too many family things going on today, as it should be. Tomorrow brings pictures…...hopefully before anyone else arises….........so I can give them proper attention. Your insulation project sounds like one of those dogged things you got to do and keep after, and finally it is done.

Never have seen 2×6 rafters anywhere, but then, I have always lived in northern climes…....................


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *But rather above the workshop... Insulating a day late and a dollar short.*
> 
> This current cold snap has done something I haven't been able to do in the last couple of years, convince LOML that I need to add more insulation to the house, AND insulate / seal the garage…
> 
> ...


Oh, and have you ever seen northern lights, in green, yellow and red, visibly form a pinwheel in the sky and rotate…........one late fall night, I got up to go to the outhouse at that cabin near Central, probably at 0100 hrs, and it was so extraordinary, I woke up my son to come out, shiver, and watch the natural fireworks….....what a phenomenon. Bet Mike and some Canadians can relate to that story…........

......tenuous connection…....but that is the way memory is…............


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *But rather above the workshop... Insulating a day late and a dollar short.*
> 
> This current cold snap has done something I haven't been able to do in the last couple of years, convince LOML that I need to add more insulation to the house, AND insulate / seal the garage…
> 
> ...


...........and one more thing….....insulation….warmer in the winter…......and cooler in the summer…..........you'll get some use out of it this year….......you do have that attic well ventilated…...yes?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *But rather above the workshop... Insulating a day late and a dollar short.*
> 
> This current cold snap has done something I haven't been able to do in the last couple of years, convince LOML that I need to add more insulation to the house, AND insulate / seal the garage…
> 
> ...


Yeah, my attic has 2 powered turbines. The soffit vents I think aren't sufficient, but they meet code here. When I re-side the house (yank the stupid Masonite off, and put Hardi Panel on) I am planning on using fully perforated "Hardisoffit". The stuff pretty much looks like peg board, but with a fake wood texture, and of course made from cement fiber…

I have the bad trim replaced, and the garage door gaskets installed now. 3/4 of the garage ceiling is now insulated, and the difference is night and day already.

My current outside temp is 42 deg F. With the radiator being on for less than 30 minutes, after installing the gaskets and buttoning up the garaage, it is already 65 degrees in there…

I am hoping that once all the insulating is done, I can just pop the radiator on low and keep the space warm even with cold snaps like this

As far as sawdust insulation is concerned, yes, I have seen sawdust insulation before. A friend of mine has a hunting shack that is insulated with cedar shavings he gets from a mill somewhere in east Texas. Definately NOT code, but it's okay for what he is doing with it…


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *But rather above the workshop... Insulating a day late and a dollar short.*
> 
> This current cold snap has done something I haven't been able to do in the last couple of years, convince LOML that I need to add more insulation to the house, AND insulate / seal the garage…
> 
> ...


dbhost, if you are set on the hardi soffitt, then of course you will do it. But I know how dang heavy that stuff is, and you *will * need some help. Here is an option I used in S. Fl. 1/2 in. cdx ply, primed both sides and all end grain and cuts. I cut that to one in. shy of center of soffitt then attached fiberglass screen to the truss ends after I painted them and the bottom of the roof black. I then put up the ply (after painting of course) tight to wall and fascia, then 1×2 (primed and painted) cedar strips around the edges. Use a string for straight and it looks great. There is now a breeze through the attic. During the hurricanes, there was a big breeze!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *But rather above the workshop... Insulating a day late and a dollar short.*
> 
> This current cold snap has done something I haven't been able to do in the last couple of years, convince LOML that I need to add more insulation to the house, AND insulate / seal the garage…
> 
> ...


I've done the Hardi Soffit. Yeah I know it's heavy, but I have help… I've seen soffits done like you suggest, and it is interesting, but I live on a Bayou, and the rats that come up would find a way through that in 5 seconds… Hardi will keep them out.

Of course there are some feral cats in the neighborhood now, hoepfully the rat population will start dropping off…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *But rather above the workshop... Insulating a day late and a dollar short.*
> 
> This current cold snap has done something I haven't been able to do in the last couple of years, convince LOML that I need to add more insulation to the house, AND insulate / seal the garage…
> 
> ...


And it isn't just the rats, squirrels have a knack for getting through screen as well. Had to do away with that stuff on my house….............


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *But rather above the workshop... Insulating a day late and a dollar short.*
> 
> This current cold snap has done something I haven't been able to do in the last couple of years, convince LOML that I need to add more insulation to the house, AND insulate / seal the garage…
> 
> ...


No squirrels in my neighborhood which is odd… There are a TON of them in town… But rats, rabbits, racoons in the bayou to spare. Rats and Racoons like to gnaw, and rip through anything they can to get into attics…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Insulation almost done, door seals installed. WOW what a difference...*

I am now fully insulated in the ceiling with the exception of the last 2 feet before the common wall, and the niche, which has some insulation, just lousy insulation is all…

When I had sunlight out today, I installed the garage door side and top seals on both doors, and while there is still one spot in the doors where sunlight bleeds through (gap between panels) I have now eliminated the breeze coming in through the closed doors. This is something to celebrate!

So now the results…

Current outdoor temp. 30 deg F. Wind of 15 mph.
Current shop temp, 70 deg F. No wind except for the wind I create ...

Now mind you, only one of the doors is insulated, and even then, only 3/4 of the way (ran out of Reflectix, and changed my mind on HOW to insulate it…).

The space is presently being heated by a Mr. Heater Portable Buddy heater, admittedly on the high setting…

I think… insulating the remaining attic piece (and continuing through the house…) not to mention the walls, and doors.. will mean that the heater will be sufficient on LOW setting through most weather like this… And honestly, this is oddly cold for us…

If I had it to do all over again, there is one thing I would do different…

I used half rolls that were encapsulated in plastic, and half not encapsulated. The stuff in plastic keeps the fiberglass off of you WAY better… Even with the respirator, safety googles, gloves, long sleeves etc… This was a hard project on the body.

Now on to other, better projects, like burning out stumps and putting up a fence…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Insulation almost done, door seals installed. WOW what a difference...*
> 
> I am now fully insulated in the ceiling with the exception of the last 2 feet before the common wall, and the niche, which has some insulation, just lousy insulation is all…
> 
> ...


Did I say I hate to work with fiberglass? Gets between your fingers, down your shirt, up your nose….........

Sounds like you are nearing success. And the other projects sound more instantly satisfying, although you will enjoy the insulation for a long time.

I thought of you when I read a book, "The Boy Who Harnessed the Wind", by William Kamkwamba and Bryan Mealer. It is an autobiography of William, and it is the ultimate "do it yourself" book, and the ultimate "make do with what you have" book, Authors site. Don't know what you read, other than wood working machine manuals (-: I read this on my Kindle. Finished it on the plane on the way down here to Hawaii. It has interesting commentary on the impact of religion, and magic, in Malawi, and probably African countries in general. It has a section that drags on about a terrible famine in 2002, but finally ends. That last part is quite exhilarating. It makes it more enjoyable to have a little knowledge about electricity, magnetism, and physics. It's right up your alley. Don't know if you have read it, but except for the caveat about the length of the famine part, it is quite enjoyable, and in the end quite upbeat.

Took a nap this afternoon, finally totally relaxed and winding down.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Insulation almost done, door seals installed. WOW what a difference...*
> 
> I am now fully insulated in the ceiling with the exception of the last 2 feet before the common wall, and the niche, which has some insulation, just lousy insulation is all…
> 
> ...


Woodworking stuff, Tech stuff (A LOT of tech stuff, Linux books specifically…), scripture, poetry (Big fan of Robert Frost), Sci Fi like Orson Welles, Heinlein, etc… and a lot of stuff on history, and the like… From the sound of it, I might just like that book…

I definately inherited the DIY genes from both of my parents… It's sort of a crazy thing when you think about it… But I learned from bad experiences a long time ago, that contracted labor doesn't always give you the results you want…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Insulation almost done, door seals installed. WOW what a difference...*
> 
> I am now fully insulated in the ceiling with the exception of the last 2 feet before the common wall, and the niche, which has some insulation, just lousy insulation is all…
> 
> ...


I think you would like that book, both from the obvious DIY side, and also from the religion-culture side. It's not a must read, but, except for the famine part, and I have admit, the author almost made you hungry, it is a good read. The famine part is dragged out a little I think, but the author got home his point well. If nothing else, it points out the necessity of having large scale commerce, to soften the vagaries of the environment in any one region. I haven't read a lot of poetry lately, but did in my youth. Frost and Poe were a couple of my favorites. I can't find a good selection of Frost in ebook form. I have the works of Poe on my Kindle. Have you ever read The Brothers Karamazov? I think I am becoming masochistic, because I have a copy of it on the Kindle and hope to slowly work through it again. Heavy on religion, philosophy, ethics, etc.

When I was in grade school, and into junior high, I would carry one of 3 leather bound copies of Poe's works to school with me. They were not very big, about 3/4" thick, and held about 1000 pages each, printed on what believe they called india manila paper, although all I find is references to india paper, which bulks 1000 pages to the inch. I believe this was even finer. I was entranced by the amount of literature crammed into one of those small volumes. The books had been a gift to my father.

I started to talk more about my Kindle Dx, but will put that in my blog. It is not very useful for books heavy with illustration, meaning most woodworking books. But otherwise is great for my purposes. Suspect it would be good for scripture especially, and some tech writing.

Think I told you before that I am not into Linux because of the legacy stuff I need, and the needs of my business. Don't read much tech, but I used to. Not counting manuals, reviews, etcl. I read a fair amount of tech news on a regular basis, old habit.

So have to relinquish the computer soon. Sherie and her mother want to talk to Sherie's brother Doug on Skype.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Insulation almost done, door seals installed. WOW what a difference...*
> 
> I am now fully insulated in the ceiling with the exception of the last 2 feet before the common wall, and the niche, which has some insulation, just lousy insulation is all…
> 
> ...


The more insulation the better. I just read a long article on one of my news websites that this cold weather is the precursor of a major weather change. I won't go into details here, but basically research shows that the weather is going to be cold like this for the next 20-30 years. I'll go out on a limb here to say that I believe this prediction. (yes, I am a global warming skeptic) The summers could be cooler too. We'll see. Anyway good insulation is important. It will keep you warm and save some money in heating bills. Continued good luck with your project.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Insulation almost done, door seals installed. WOW what a difference...*
> 
> I am now fully insulated in the ceiling with the exception of the last 2 feet before the common wall, and the niche, which has some insulation, just lousy insulation is all…
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with your assesment that things are getting ready to get, and stay colder for a while. I studied geology for my science electives in college, and you can see through depository record the changes from hot to cold in cycles over time… The Sun heats up and cools off, heats up and cools off, the earth in turn, does likewise…

I am NOT insulating out of any PC agenda, but out of financial responsibility. The summers here are really more of an inspiration to insulate than the winters, but this winter has been unusually cold, and wet.

I'd be interested in that article you read though. Could be interesting…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Insulation almost done, door seals installed. WOW what a difference...*
> 
> I am now fully insulated in the ceiling with the exception of the last 2 feet before the common wall, and the niche, which has some insulation, just lousy insulation is all…
> 
> ...


But be careful when comparing Mike and you, David. The Anchorage climate is influenced some by the Japenese current, I believe. But Norway's, and much of europe's, climate is influenced by the Gulf stream. David, you are influenced by the Gulf whether it streams or not (-:

The Wikipedia entry seems pretty even handed in addressing the issue Gulf Stream and probably has more technical information than I can handle. Lot of stuff written recently about the cycling of the gulf stream as related to the melting of ice sheets and such, if my feeble memory works correctly. If there are any experts out there, chime in and correct me.

I thought the note about the gulf stream stopping for 10 days in 2004 was startling, I had not heard that before. So thought I would inject a little wind, or is it hot air, into the word stream….................(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Insulation almost done, door seals installed. WOW what a difference...*
> 
> I am now fully insulated in the ceiling with the exception of the last 2 feet before the common wall, and the niche, which has some insulation, just lousy insulation is all…
> 
> ...


And here is another link Gulf Stream BBC


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Insulation almost done, door seals installed. WOW what a difference...*
> 
> I am now fully insulated in the ceiling with the exception of the last 2 feet before the common wall, and the niche, which has some insulation, just lousy insulation is all…
> 
> ...


*Mike*
And I too have a lot of skepticism about the political position, because it is not scientific, about global warming. 10000 years ago Canada and the northern USA were covered by a 10000 foot thick ice sheet.

Tell me that global warming has not been around for a while. As typical of politics: exageration, lack of context, posturing, etc all the mental abberations associated with lack of intellectual honesty and integrity are there. There may be a man made acceleration of the phenomenon, but if it is built into the climate cycles of the earth, it will occur whether we accelerate it or not. I think there have been times when the earth was essentially all tropical, again if there is an expert out there correct me please. 10,000 years is a blink of the eye in geological time, cycles short and long are the norm. My question, is there any way to know where we are in the various cycles, long and short term. Apparently, information is accumulating that changes can be quite abrupt.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Insulation almost done, door seals installed. WOW what a difference...*
> 
> I am now fully insulated in the ceiling with the exception of the last 2 feet before the common wall, and the niche, which has some insulation, just lousy insulation is all…
> 
> ...


With all due respect to folks who are concerned about global warming, *Jim*, I am glad to hear that not everyone immediately agrees with the concept. Younger folks having been deluged with global warming info since they were born, and so it is not surprising that they are convinced of it's truth. However, these same people are also concerned about the environment, and that in my view is a much more important consideration. We have only one earth to live on, so we should avoid poisoning it. As the custodians of the earth we humans also have a responsibility to keep the planet safe for other species.

This is getting way off the topic of woodworking and beginning to sound like a political rant. I hope nobody is offended by my words. We all have our own opinions and we still don't know who is actually right or wrong. It reality it wouldn't matter if we kept our environment clean. That includes land, sea and air. Regardless of where you stand, you might find the article on the link below of interest.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1242202/Could-30-years-global-COOLING.html


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Insulation almost done, door seals installed. WOW what a difference...*
> 
> I am now fully insulated in the ceiling with the exception of the last 2 feet before the common wall, and the niche, which has some insulation, just lousy insulation is all…
> 
> ...


I agree with your point 100%. The arguments about global warming should be kept separate from thoughts about environmental protection. Environmental protection is something I agree with whole heartedly.

Yes, best not drift off into politics. Sent you a couple of PM's and a link or two. Well, off to woodworking stuff….............


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Attic insulation complete, outlets installed, curcuit just needs final connection.*

I spent a few quality hours in my attic today finishing up some shop related, but not quite workshop projects…

#1. The 1/4" plywood decking by the attic door has been stripped out and replaced with 5/8" OSB.

#2. The last two rolls of R30 have been rolled into place, and it was just barely enough to insulate the attic over the shop. I used a grand total of 9 rolls of pink fiberglass insulation in there.

#3. As you may recall, I am setting up my shop lights in 2 columns, 3 rows, from the common wall to the garage door wall. The common wall outlet is pre-existing, the center outlet, which is a double gang box with two sockets for a total of 4 outlets there (the additional to power an air cleaner) which is new, and will be tied into the existing circuit in the existing single bulb box next to it. I am going to replace the single bulb fixture with a blank cover plate and use that box as a simple junction box. Then lastly the outlet by the garage doors, which has the GFCI in it. The new boxes are wired, and waiting to be tied into the soon to be junction box. (Probably have to wait until next weekend…

I now remember why I don't do construction or home remodeling for a living, while I enjoy it, it sure hurts after a day of doing this…

While I wait for my opportunity to connect tot he circuit, and test, I will move my shop light fixtures into their proper places, and mount them up, so that I can be ready when the time comes, to get it all plugged in, and the cords carefully bracketed to the ceiling and out of the way. I am looking forward to having more, and better placed light in my shop.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *Attic insulation complete, outlets installed, curcuit just needs final connection.*
> 
> I spent a few quality hours in my attic today finishing up some shop related, but not quite workshop projects…
> 
> ...


Good progress


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

dbhost said:


> *Attic insulation complete, outlets installed, curcuit just needs final connection.*
> 
> I spent a few quality hours in my attic today finishing up some shop related, but not quite workshop projects…
> 
> ...


Good going!!!! How about some pictures???


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Attic insulation complete, outlets installed, curcuit just needs final connection.*
> 
> I spent a few quality hours in my attic today finishing up some shop related, but not quite workshop projects…
> 
> ...


Getting there… Right now it's a messy shop (I had to move everything out of the way) with stuff mounted to a ceiling that needs paint… I was hoping to get the wiring installed, and the paint slapped up there before snapping some shots of it…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Almost done with the electrical upgrades for the lights...*

I got home from work today and put the finishing touches on, and double checked my connections for the newly added outlets, and fixture in the shop light circuit. I have moved one of the overhead lights into position, and will be real happy to get the rest done.

I discovered while up on the ladder today that I have a mismatched shop light fixture. This is also the light that doesn't want to start up real well, and buzzes when it is really hot, or really cold. Between this, and the one additional fixture I need to have all 6 in place, it looks like I need to make a trip to Home Depot to get some fixtures. Cash is a little tight right now as I had spent too much picking up bargains last pay period. I got a Wolverine system with Varigrind, and Skew Jig for a few $$ less after shipping as the PSI jig setup.(I got a smokin' deal used on the Vari-grind and Skew jig, Had I known this guy was selling his Wolverine setup I would have gotten an even better deal and bought his whole setup including the base Wolverine setup), I also snagged a Ryobi BGH827 grinder. Not sure if I got a deal on it or not. I snagged it for $59.99, and I picked up some Norton 8" aluminum oxide wheels for less than $20.00 a piece…

Tomorrow brings connection of the extension to the live circuit and testing. Soon thereafter I get to move the remaining lights that I do have to their designed positions. I picked the locations for more even light distribution, and putting the maximum light where I will need it most.

I have a busy weekend planned, but if all goes well, it will be time and effort VERY well spent.

Not sure if I have mentioned this yet, but since the insulation has gone in the attic, and the gasket has gone around the garage doors, it is downright pleasant to work in there, even without heat. I have been in there for the last week and a half through below freezing temps outside, and have been in short sleeves and completely comfortable, without any sort of heater running… Sweet stuff folks. If you have an uninsulated shop, I would suggest insulating it, this was a cheap projec (About $100.00 in insulation, and $60.00 in gasket material). t, and WELL worth it. I am actually getting antsy to move on to getting the sub panel in, and insulating / re-rocking the walls…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *Almost done with the electrical upgrades for the lights...*
> 
> I got home from work today and put the finishing touches on, and double checked my connections for the newly added outlets, and fixture in the shop light circuit. I have moved one of the overhead lights into position, and will be real happy to get the rest done.
> 
> ...


Go man go


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Almost done with the electrical upgrades for the lights...*
> 
> I got home from work today and put the finishing touches on, and double checked my connections for the newly added outlets, and fixture in the shop light circuit. I have moved one of the overhead lights into position, and will be real happy to get the rest done.
> 
> ...


Just came back in from the shop again, got 3 of the 4 fixtures I do have mounted in their right places. Will wait to get the power run to the right place to get #4 mounted. I should have swapped bulbs to the daylight whites but was an airhead. My bulbs are getting a bit old anyway, will wait until I get a bulb or two failed, then will swap all of them over.

Here's hoping that tomorrow will be as productive as today. Maybe the 4 will be done and powered, so Sunday I can burn the stumps out… Following week should be spent on fence work, get the fencing material out of the shop finally, then get the last 2 fixtures in place… THEN the fun starts… Cleaning, rearranging, painting, etc…


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *Almost done with the electrical upgrades for the lights...*
> 
> I got home from work today and put the finishing touches on, and double checked my connections for the newly added outlets, and fixture in the shop light circuit. I have moved one of the overhead lights into position, and will be real happy to get the rest done.
> 
> ...


It all takes time but it will all come together before you know it. I have been working on my shop for over a year and a half now and it still is not done. It takes time and money but is will worth it when you get the next step done. Good luck and would love to see your progress.

God Bless
tom


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Almost done with the electrical upgrades for the lights...*
> 
> I got home from work today and put the finishing touches on, and double checked my connections for the newly added outlets, and fixture in the shop light circuit. I have moved one of the overhead lights into position, and will be real happy to get the rest done.
> 
> ...


My shop has actually been in progress for 2 years, I got serious about building a woodworking shop in January 2008, but I had always been hopeful that I would be able to build a dedicated outbuilding for it. Financial realities due to the current economic downturn scrapped that idea and I had to keep going in the garage. The benefits of this project are showing up in the rest of the house though, so it is a good thing all around… You are right about the money part, it's not cheap, and I have done my shop on a bit of a shoestring budget, but… This is not a cheap endeavor in the slightest….


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Almost done with the electrical upgrades for the lights...*
> 
> I got home from work today and put the finishing touches on, and double checked my connections for the newly added outlets, and fixture in the shop light circuit. I have moved one of the overhead lights into position, and will be real happy to get the rest done.
> 
> ...


FWIW, The power is on now, I have the 3 lights that have been hung as of last night powered up, the one fixture that needs to be replaced is powered as well. I need to get things back where they belong as the table saw, and workbench are now skewed and all the stuff that was stored under both spread all over the floor. Time to clean is coming soon! The two lights closest to the common wall have had their power cables tidied up as well.

I managed to pop a couple of the cheapie peg board hooks out in the process, and can't seem to find them. I guess my next shopping excursion to Amazon should include the good ball end 2", and 4" hooks…

Tomorrow comes the stump burning, I hope. Following that, I will need to rent a portable cement mixer to mix up the concrete for my fence posts…

Yeah, if you can't tell, I am really enjoying making good progress here…

I did have ONE issue I found out that concerns me though. Looking at my Shoplight Fixtures, I did not notice when I bought them, I thought that I bought T-8 Fixtures, but they are actually T12. Now I haven't had any issues with them YET… But I am concerned they could become an issue down the road. I need to start looking into T-8 fixtures. Any suggestions?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Hi ho, Hi ho, it's up to the attic I go!*

So while discussing bills and such over dinner last night, LOML is leafing through the Home Depot sales circular, and finds R30 unfaced fiberglass roll insulation for cheap… More discussion, and I get informed that we WILL be buying the insulation and we are going NOW… (She saw the February electric bill, I HATE having electric heat!)...

So I get over to the BORG, grab a flat cart, and wheel back to where the insulation is… I start loading the cart with the 6 roll cases of R30… Now that's no big deal, but I'm one guy, my wife is this petite little thing, and the staff at my local Home Depot is nowhere to be found (of course), so I had to pretty much solo manhandle these cases of insulation onto the cart….

Long story short, to keep from throwing my back out, I ended up using 2 carts, for a total of 4 cases of insulation. I wheeled the product out of the store and started loading it up into the truck. Did Home Depot offer any assistance loading up? Nope… So I am manhandling the cases into my truck. To get them all in, I had to stand 3 of them on end, narrow ways between the wheelwells, and then the last one cross ways across between the other rolls and the tailgate. I was barely able to close the tailgate, but it fit…

Now for the return trip home, I managed to get the insulation back to the house without incident, and unloaded care of my hand truck. (Which is really in my possession because of my Bass Amp cabs… But that is another story all together…). Once in the shop, I got the stairs open, and started popping cases apart, and throwing insulation rolls into the attic one at a time.

2 cases of insulation rolls in the attic later, I realized I managed to wiggle a wire and found a short in a lighting circuit. A quick trip to the breaker box to insure the circuit is without power, a flashlight, and screwdriver later, the lighting circuit is back in solid working order.

I am done with shoving that stuff up there for now, but this weekend is a different story, I have to get up there and roll out the insulation. currently 24 rolls of R30. Yeah fun! I should have the house about 3/4 finished with insulation with this supply. There are a couple of areas I simply have other repairs that need to happen before I put insulation in, specifically I need to fix the AC drain pan, and do some sheetrock repair before I can pack the last of the insulation in place.

In a way, I am glad we don't have kids, as they are not a distraction while I do this work, but in a way, it is kind of sad. This is the kind of project I would like to share with a daughter or son…. Well, the good Lord willing maybe that will change…


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Hi ho, Hi ho, it's up to the attic I go!*
> 
> So while discussing bills and such over dinner last night, LOML is leafing through the Home Depot sales circular, and finds R30 unfaced fiberglass roll insulation for cheap… More discussion, and I get informed that we WILL be buying the insulation and we are going NOW… (She saw the February electric bill, I HATE having electric heat!)...
> 
> ...


Hear you on the insulation install. Last summer, I did roof work and had to add insulation in between the joists. Straddling rafters on my belly while inching along with no air flow…blahhh. But at least it is all done now. Good luck up there and do not hurt yourself.

David


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Hi ho, Hi ho, it's up to the attic I go!*
> 
> So while discussing bills and such over dinner last night, LOML is leafing through the Home Depot sales circular, and finds R30 unfaced fiberglass roll insulation for cheap… More discussion, and I get informed that we WILL be buying the insulation and we are going NOW… (She saw the February electric bill, I HATE having electric heat!)...
> 
> ...


A little tip .. if you find yourself getting itchy .. cover your exposed skin with baby powder it'll clog up your pores and not let the fiberglass in.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Hi ho, Hi ho, it's up to the attic I go!*
> 
> So while discussing bills and such over dinner last night, LOML is leafing through the Home Depot sales circular, and finds R30 unfaced fiberglass roll insulation for cheap… More discussion, and I get informed that we WILL be buying the insulation and we are going NOW… (She saw the February electric bill, I HATE having electric heat!)...
> 
> ...


Aaaaah! Home Cheepo help! That's an oxymoron, is it not?

Earlier this year, had a drywall repair job, 10 sheets. Go to HD and start loading 4×8 sheets by myself because (you guessed it) noone is around. That's OK because I'm used to handling them. I start loading, lift straight up finding the center of balance, over my head, turn and down on the cart. No problem. Have 9 on the cart, lift #10 straight up finding center of balance, turn, and out of nowhere is Mr. Eager Beaver to the rescue. He grabs one end without saying a word, thereby changing the center of gravity, and the alignment in my spine. I collapse with the sheet on my head. So I say to him "Gee, thanks for all the help, think you could say something next time?" He walks away mumbling something about ungrateful people and I never saw him again.


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Hi ho, Hi ho, it's up to the attic I go!*
> 
> So while discussing bills and such over dinner last night, LOML is leafing through the Home Depot sales circular, and finds R30 unfaced fiberglass roll insulation for cheap… More discussion, and I get informed that we WILL be buying the insulation and we are going NOW… (She saw the February electric bill, I HATE having electric heat!)...
> 
> ...


Great story, very well told. I guess I must be lucky, as the Home Depot in Cedar Rapids is very friendly and I am always able to get help, whether it is cutting something down to size or finding a specific item. I guess all HD's are not created equal.

I hope you will give us an update on how the installation progresses. I am sure it will go fine, but I just like the way you tell a story.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Hi ho, Hi ho, it's up to the attic I go!*
> 
> So while discussing bills and such over dinner last night, LOML is leafing through the Home Depot sales circular, and finds R30 unfaced fiberglass roll insulation for cheap… More discussion, and I get informed that we WILL be buying the insulation and we are going NOW… (She saw the February electric bill, I HATE having electric heat!)...
> 
> ...


you call it a project and kids call it work, 2 of my 5 would always jump in and work, eager to learn. I learned the others would wreck something or take 2hrs in the bathroom as to avoid the labor. Strange one went in the Marines and the other in the Army, both with ability to fix things. Good luck with the kids, I have 3 you can practice with….......


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Hi ho, Hi ho, it's up to the attic I go!*
> 
> So while discussing bills and such over dinner last night, LOML is leafing through the Home Depot sales circular, and finds R30 unfaced fiberglass roll insulation for cheap… More discussion, and I get informed that we WILL be buying the insulation and we are going NOW… (She saw the February electric bill, I HATE having electric heat!)...
> 
> ...


The funny thing about kids and work is that, when they finally get big enough that they can really do something and be of help, then you have a very short time before they fly the coop on their own. Mine sones are 15 & 17 now. They are great helpers. I took both of them to work on a Habitat project a few weeks ago. They had a lot of fun.

I think my wife saw the same add about insulation on sale. I will probably be making the same trip to HD this weekend. Fortunately, the HD near where I live is generally pretty helpful. Occasionally, you just have to wait a few minutes to find someon.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Hi ho, Hi ho, it's up to the attic I go!*
> 
> So while discussing bills and such over dinner last night, LOML is leafing through the Home Depot sales circular, and finds R30 unfaced fiberglass roll insulation for cheap… More discussion, and I get informed that we WILL be buying the insulation and we are going NOW… (She saw the February electric bill, I HATE having electric heat!)...
> 
> ...


A few years ago when my wife started talking about insulating the attic I told her how great of an energy saver spray foam insulation was and how is was better than fibberglass. The good part was that we got it sprayed in our attic and I didn't have to do it and get all itchyfied…the bad part is that it cost more..


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Hi ho, Hi ho, it's up to the attic I go!*
> 
> So while discussing bills and such over dinner last night, LOML is leafing through the Home Depot sales circular, and finds R30 unfaced fiberglass roll insulation for cheap… More discussion, and I get informed that we WILL be buying the insulation and we are going NOW… (She saw the February electric bill, I HATE having electric heat!)...
> 
> ...


Got some big 4' by 8' sheets of MDF and 3/4 inch plywood a while back at Lowe's, didn't think to ask anybody for help. Took the cart out to the parking lot, and started doing some complicated maneuvering to put them into my Honda Odessy, where, they will lie flat (that Odessy may not be a truck, but it is at least a covered wagon). So I was wondering if I would tweak my back enough to make it a bad weekend…..........

Along comes a fellow customer and offers to help…...I took him up on it and we got that plywood in the covered wagon in a twinkle. Sometimes Americans are just the nicest people ever…..........not a bad place to live….......

HeeAhhhh….....and off I rumbled across The Last Frontier…..........


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Painfully busy weekend, very little (read NO) shop time...*

It hurts to type right now. Why, oh why didn't I just hire a contractor? Oh yeah, I wanted the job done right. Gotcha…

So anyway, I don't even recall, did I regale you with tales of insulation following me home from Home Depot? Well that is as good of a place as any to start. So here goes…

After yet another punishing electric bill, we decided that we were going to go to HD and pick up some Owens Corning R30 unfaced rolls. I figured at the price I had seen before, it would run me about $20.00 / roll after tax, and had planned on a dozen, even though I really needed at least 2 dozen to finish the job I started. Well lo and behold! Home Depot was having a sale! I have proved that without a doubt, You can carry 4 cases of R30 rolls home, in the bed of an F150 6.5' box fitted with an in bed toolbox, and no additional straps are needed. Actually they all more or less wedge in there pretty nicely.

So anyway, I get up to the attic with this stuff, and the problem is the framing in the rafters has a LOT of kickers crossing over everywhere, which means I need to manipulate my fat backside, and 24 rolls of fiberglass, over and through, and blah blah blah…

I have 6 done so far, and I feel like it is a major accomplishment. Thank heaven that I don't do this for a living… At least the rolls are up there, just not all installed…

In the mean time, yet another family health crisis has reared its ugly head, and this one is critical. Without going into much detail, I will say that for those that pray, please pray for my Sister in Law… She needs it…

We took the dog to the vet Thursday, which really put the pinch even further on what budget we do have, and found our 14 year old dog with yet more arthritis complications, not to mention low Thyroid and a weight problem. Maybe I need to have ME checked for low thyroid. I have a weight problem

Nice bright sunny weekend, what did I get volunteered to do? Paint a 4×8 trellis panel the same color as the house trim. No big thing, but it sure would have been nicer if we could have just spray stained it…

Well, long story short, this weekend I have…

Hauled 2 dozen rolls of insulation to the attic.
Installed 6 rolls of insulation.
Painted the trellis, started on the trellis frame.
Stained the planter box
Transplanted 4 bushes
Washed out the garden fountain in the front yard garden and refilled it.
Cut down the 2 Hibiscus that died this winter
Installed the 2 wonder winders for my shop. 
Ran my lovely bride around to go do the shopping.
Woke up too late for Sunday services, so we caught our services on a webcast… He sure does look funny that small!
Helped clean up the kitchen and living room.
Bathed the dog, and cat (real water bath for the dog, bathing wipes for the cat).
Cooked Dinner (I cook on the weekends usually). Low Cal, low fat Spaghetti with meat sauce tonight!
Checked the progress of the stump out rotting stump. I can kick it and it has a hollow sounding thump now. Hopefully this means that it will soon be ready to burn out…

All in all, I would say I have had a VERY busy weekend. I can't WAIT to get a vacation instead of a "staycation"!...


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

dbhost said:


> *Painfully busy weekend, very little (read NO) shop time...*
> 
> It hurts to type right now. Why, oh why didn't I just hire a contractor? Oh yeah, I wanted the job done right. Gotcha…
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. My bill melted my debit card.


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Painfully busy weekend, very little (read NO) shop time...*
> 
> It hurts to type right now. Why, oh why didn't I just hire a contractor? Oh yeah, I wanted the job done right. Gotcha…
> 
> ...


Wow! that is an impressive list. Congrats on an incredibly productive couple of days.

I would like to have seen some pictures of the cat bath. I can't imagine the feilne enjoyed it much.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Painfully busy weekend, very little (read NO) shop time...*
> 
> It hurts to type right now. Why, oh why didn't I just hire a contractor? Oh yeah, I wanted the job done right. Gotcha…
> 
> ...


*David*
I am way to old to do that much, but it was 'honey do' weekend for me as well:
Yesterday Sherie comes home with a construct it yourself bookshelf type thing as a temporary…......until I can build her a better one….......storage system for her hobby area. About an hour later or more, yup, got it together. Then today about a 6 hour deal, I cannot complain, it is a large orchid environment thing called an Orchidarium that I gave to her over a year ago. Finally everything was right to put it up.

Well that went pretty well. Then started working on my miter arms for my sled. The first arm I rout the groove for the T-track, see that there were a few bobbles, and run it through again. Somehow the bit jumped up a 1/4 inch and ruined the piece of oak. Have to go out and buy some more. Think it was the product of not enough torque on the collet, and the fact it was a 1/4 inch bit. Gonna get some 1/2 inchers soon. The next arm went fine. But not enough wood to redo the first one. Rats. Oh well.

Lotta honey do's, and that is not all bad. All and all, not a bad weekend.

On the balance sheet, yours looked pretty good too…............

Later….........

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Painfully busy weekend, very little (read NO) shop time...*
> 
> It hurts to type right now. Why, oh why didn't I just hire a contractor? Oh yeah, I wanted the job done right. Gotcha…
> 
> ...


Oh, and on the weekends I don't cook, frequently cook during the week…......does that mean I am cross-cooking…....

......(-: ..............Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Painfully busy weekend, very little (read NO) shop time...*
> 
> It hurts to type right now. Why, oh why didn't I just hire a contractor? Oh yeah, I wanted the job done right. Gotcha…
> 
> ...


We got into the deal of me cooking on the weekends during warmer weather. That gives me a chance to throw a brisket, ribs, or a roast or something on the smoker… I need to get after more BBQ actually, spring is here and the BBQ season will be in full swing soon..

The cat bath was really no big deal as far as annoyed cat wise. The wipes are pretty dry, and she is used to it (15 year old cat). Just time consuming chasing a cat all around the house, then having to chase her out from under the bed so that LOML can catch her, and then we bathe her…

By the way Jim, You aren't the only one too old to be doing that much on the weekend. I am really feeling it today… Gonna soak in a hot bath with some Epsom salts tonight… No attic crawling for me until most likely this weekend. And even then, I will try to do that early saturday morning, so I can get up there when it's still cool out, then clean up, and take a nap…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Painfully busy weekend, very little (read NO) shop time...*
> 
> It hurts to type right now. Why, oh why didn't I just hire a contractor? Oh yeah, I wanted the job done right. Gotcha…
> 
> ...


Pets getting washed….........only pet I have at this time is my bird Kermit, and he will get into the shower with Sherie a few times a week. He is easy. Even has his own fold up perch in the shower.

But I remember about 30 years ago washing a 160 pound Irish Wolf Hound in the tub. You have to be nuts to try this, I think it has to be done by professionals. I think we (meaning me, my wife, and my son) stripped down to our skivvies. Before we were done that dog somehow managed to jump out of the tub and up on the vanity top next to the sink. It barely fit there and of course the whole bathroom looked like it had been washed. She was a very sweet dog, thank goodness, but didn't like getting a bath…..............there is a picture of that dog on the counter somewhere. I laugh every time I think of it…......imagine a 160 pound long haired dog shaking itself dry on top of your vanity…......nowadays there would be a video of that on UTube. We all smelled like wet dog…..............


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*More quality time with fiberglass insulation...*

Now I know you are wondering how all of this time I am spending in the attic relates to woodworking. There is a tie in here, trust me…

Even though the daytime highs have been in the mid to upper 70s lately, the overnight lows are, well downright cold into the mid 40s. Once the sun starts going down the attic isn't a horrible place to work, aside from all the fiberglass dust that is…

I took up a span of OSB to spread between the rafters to give me a more acceptable platform to stand on while working, which sped up my work substantially. And I have now finished the horizontal insulation over the master suite.

Funny thing is, with this bit done, those overnight lows don't seem to impact me quite as much. I never realized how much energy loss I was suffering at the hands of my deteriorated insulation until I packed in the R30. This holds out a LOT of promise for much more reasonable electric bills in the months to come.

Now I mentioned HORIZONTAL insulation. There is some vertical stuff, a piece of wall that goes with my cathedral ceilings that is exposed up there, and the original insulation has slumped exposing LARGE expanses of wall to the attic with only sheetrock between the spaces. Now this stuff was originally held in place by what looks like 1×6 fence pickets without the dog ears, or fancy things like sawing to even rough length. I need to get my camera up there, but there are spots where it comes to a corner, and the boards just keep going for another 20 or so inches!

I have about 4 rolls of R-19 Kraft faced insulation waiting to go in, I am planning on picking up a mess of 1×2, shoving it up in the attic and getting after the bracing, keeping the insulation from slumping. The original stuff slumped and folded right over the original braces, which were halfway down the wall. I want to avoid this this time. Pack the insulation in well, and brace it well…

Funny thing is, with the insulation in over the main part of the house coming together, it seems like the shop temps are staying more even as well. I wandered out to the shop this morning when the outside temps were 50 deg, and the thermometer read 72 deg F. Same temp that it read at 6:00 P.M. last night and 74 deg F outside…

I'm hoping and praying for some cost savings, I could really use it, and soon, but I will be happy with the added comfort in the house. That is kind of important too!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More quality time with fiberglass insulation...*
> 
> Now I know you are wondering how all of this time I am spending in the attic relates to woodworking. There is a tie in here, trust me…
> 
> ...


Okay, I am really groping here, taxing my sense of ingenuity and originality for…......a comment. This one was really tough, David….........I am sure this was a test….....just for me.

........hmmm…....have you ever insulated a dog house, David? I have. In fact, I insulated a goose house…...and that is the last you are gonna hear about the geese.

We had 4 dogs in Fairbanks, and they did not live inside. They lived outside, and three of the dogs were short hair, and I guarantee that the temperatures, every winter, since we were at the bottom of the temperature inversion, reached 65 degrees below zero. That is not wind chill. You have to have absolutely no wind to get that kind of temperature.

One of the solutions was technical….....the other was social. The technical solution was to insultate the dog house, have it above the ground so that the dogs had to climb a covered ramp to get into it, (stored dog food in the enclosed space beneath the house) that trapped the warm air from escaping out the flap door, and I had a 100 watt light bulb that burned in a topless coffee can, nailed to the wall, that served as one source of heat. The other source was the dogs.

The social solution was one the dogs hit upon. The Saluki got the spot the furthest from the door, she was at the top of the pecking order, the irish wolfhound could care less where she was, she was the only one equipped for that kind of temperature with her long hair and her 160 pounds…............and the smooth haired fox terriors slept on TOP of the irish wolfhound. Social solution.

Now at this point I could put out a general questionaire about who sleeps on top….................but somehow I don't think that would come out right.

Did I do OK?...............(-:


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Took the day off of woodworking, to replace stuff that takes up shop space...*

It will be 4 weeks ago Sunday that I managed to find a root / stump under a clump of tall grass that I didn't know was there until the blade of my 2001 vintage Craftsman 6HP high wheel 3 in 1 push mower ran into it at full speed and managed to give the mower a MEAN vibration… Now not having the hook up on small engine repairs, I hauled my mower, and my younger brother in laws mower over to my older brother in laws shop. Unfortunately since this is work for the family, it took pretty low priority, and took a while to get info back on it… Well Tuesday night older BIL calls to let us know, that my mower is toast… (no shock, the main shaft was bent pretty good). So I did some research, and came up with a mower that had the features I wanted (Biggest engine I could get, mulching deck, Large rear wheels for easier turning, Briggs engine, reasonable price etc… And came away with, after reading the reviews, a MTD High Wheel 2 in 1 mulcher / rear bagger with high wheel from Home Depot on the cheap…

I brought the mower home, followed the assembly instructions to the letter, and only had the problem of setting the pull start cord to the retainer (I didn't want to pull the cord without SOME oil in the case) So I added the oil one step early… Big deal… Anyway, so the mower was set up. Now to dig out the gas can…

Mind you, this is all happening about 8:30 at night, and it is DARK already…

So I filled the new mower with gas, double and triple checked the setup, and the oil, looked for the primer bulb, and found none. Reread the instruction sheet. No primer bulb, none needed. Suuuuureeee that will work… Give the cord a half hearted yank not knowing yet quite how much force it needs… The mower sprang to life, somewhat unexpectedly, and more notably, quietly. VERY quietly… I heard the whooshing of the blade spinning under the deck FAR more than I heard the engine running…

So with my wife using a Q-beam out of the truck to light my path, I literally mowed my front yard, that has been waiting almost a month, in the dark… I bet my neighbors loved it! Who knows, as quiet as this thing was, and it was early enough (nobody with small children within 5 or so houses of me, mostly teens, and young adult couples in their first houses…). But what stunned me most, is how good the lawn looked when I got up and went to work this morning… I need to finish off the edging and weed eating, but no more 32" tall grass blades! (April / May is the fastest growth time for my grass here…)

The only thing that bothered me about the entire experience is when I completed the mowing, I had to roll the mower into my shop…

Still need to build a garden shed to get this stuff out of my shop!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Took the day off of woodworking, to replace stuff that takes up shop space...*
> 
> It will be 4 weeks ago Sunday that I managed to find a root / stump under a clump of tall grass that I didn't know was there until the blade of my 2001 vintage Craftsman 6HP high wheel 3 in 1 push mower ran into it at full speed and managed to give the mower a MEAN vibration… Now not having the hook up on small engine repairs, I hauled my mower, and my younger brother in laws mower over to my older brother in laws shop. Unfortunately since this is work for the family, it took pretty low priority, and took a while to get info back on it… Well Tuesday night older BIL calls to let us know, that my mower is toast… (no shock, the main shaft was bent pretty good). So I did some research, and came up with a mower that had the features I wanted (Biggest engine I could get, mulching deck, Large rear wheels for easier turning, Briggs engine, reasonable price etc… And came away with, after reading the reviews, a MTD High Wheel 2 in 1 mulcher / rear bagger with high wheel from Home Depot on the cheap…
> 
> ...


We finally hired a lawn care service a couple of years ago, so not much mower trouble hear. I have an older Honda though, that always worked perfectly. We just don't use it any more.

Bummer about hitting the stump. I have taken some chunks out of lawn mower blades through the years, but never bent a shaft.

My favorite mower was the three bladed attachment for my Gravely lawn tractor that I owned for about 8 years. Sold it when I moved here, too big for the yard. That Gravely was used to mow about 1.5 acres of grass in Fairbanks, as well as till the gardern, blow snow, etc. When mowing grass the thing sounded like a jet plane, direct drive to the mower attachment, the attachment used belts to deliver power to the three blades. You could take care of 1.5 acres of grass in no time…..........but the 15 HP motor was not silent. When using the snow blower (all direct drive) it threw the snow over 30 feet. A real brute. I opened up the internal workings of the tiller attachment once, had to fix something, I can't remember what, and found beautiful big machined gears. and a worm drive. Of course, every one of those attachments cost over $500. Commercial duty machine.

Miss the great machinery, don't miss snow blowing and mowing the lawn….........(-:


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Took the day off of woodworking, to replace stuff that takes up shop space...*
> 
> It will be 4 weeks ago Sunday that I managed to find a root / stump under a clump of tall grass that I didn't know was there until the blade of my 2001 vintage Craftsman 6HP high wheel 3 in 1 push mower ran into it at full speed and managed to give the mower a MEAN vibration… Now not having the hook up on small engine repairs, I hauled my mower, and my younger brother in laws mower over to my older brother in laws shop. Unfortunately since this is work for the family, it took pretty low priority, and took a while to get info back on it… Well Tuesday night older BIL calls to let us know, that my mower is toast… (no shock, the main shaft was bent pretty good). So I did some research, and came up with a mower that had the features I wanted (Biggest engine I could get, mulching deck, Large rear wheels for easier turning, Briggs engine, reasonable price etc… And came away with, after reading the reviews, a MTD High Wheel 2 in 1 mulcher / rear bagger with high wheel from Home Depot on the cheap…
> 
> ...


Yeah, this was a first by me… Had just sharpened the blade. I was mowing back in the Bayou, well above waterline, trying to keep from letting rats, and nutria have any place to hide on the other side of my fence line… Now I know why the city doesn't mow back there very often… If it wasn't likely to violate a dozen or so laws, I would roundup the grass within 10 feet of my fence line… But I don't want that stuff getting into the water and such…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Took the day off of woodworking, to replace stuff that takes up shop space...*
> 
> It will be 4 weeks ago Sunday that I managed to find a root / stump under a clump of tall grass that I didn't know was there until the blade of my 2001 vintage Craftsman 6HP high wheel 3 in 1 push mower ran into it at full speed and managed to give the mower a MEAN vibration… Now not having the hook up on small engine repairs, I hauled my mower, and my younger brother in laws mower over to my older brother in laws shop. Unfortunately since this is work for the family, it took pretty low priority, and took a while to get info back on it… Well Tuesday night older BIL calls to let us know, that my mower is toast… (no shock, the main shaft was bent pretty good). So I did some research, and came up with a mower that had the features I wanted (Biggest engine I could get, mulching deck, Large rear wheels for easier turning, Briggs engine, reasonable price etc… And came away with, after reading the reviews, a MTD High Wheel 2 in 1 mulcher / rear bagger with high wheel from Home Depot on the cheap…
> 
> ...


......Sherie just told me today that the 'lawn locusts', the lawn service…......(-; won't come until the grass is ready to mow. Usually they come and rake up the leaves etc that is there from over the winter. She is going to haul out the Honda and mulch it all. Organic lawn…......hmmmmm…......(-:

No critters, no laws, just do it. Small lawn…...we have taken most of the lawn over with buildings and gardens…........

......notice…......Sherie is doing it….......not me…...(-:

Totally useless day for me….......my OCD said I should be doing things…..........but my psyche said I am still am on vacation…........so I adjudicated and decided…........spent the day just goofin' around…........

You might do that for a change also….............I think I am getting a little insight into your brain, you are too much like me….....at a younger age…..............(-:

Sherie is cookin' some new soup (lemon flavored chicken noodle stuff), making bread sticks from scratch, and her left over totally fabulous minty Greek salad from last night…........

...........just a loafin'..........an' a livin'............

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*

So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.

If you might recall I had intended on burning out a rather large (36" ish stump) from my fence line that was from an ike downed tree, and a couple of much smaller stumps (3" and 4" respectively, again right along the fence line). Well the 36" is now history, down at least 6" below grade (I gave up digging), but I need more charcoal for the smaller stumps. It took me 5 bags to get that 36" stump going well enough on its own, and that was after nearly 2 years of being a dead tree, treated with stump rot, and roundup the whole time… Stubborn isn't the word for it, it's well past that…

So I have been slowed, but not stopped by a severely stubborn stump. But progress moves forward, at least it will this weekend…

I should mention just HOW this all worked. You see in order to keep the fire contained, the heat concentrated in a smallish area, and the burning charcoal from simply spilling on down the bayou banks, I made a ring of simple steel flashing, and CAREFULLY avoided breathing any of the burn off fumes from the galvanized steel (sorry, it's what I had…). I simply cut slits in each end to slide together, like a childs paper doll setup…

With just the smaller stumps left, I should be completely done with burning out the stumps this weekend, which means… a delivery from the soil lot is in order! I need to re-level out where the stumps were, and years of dogs digging holes under previous fences etc… To say the least, I have some work there to do. I figure I would have about 3 cubic yards delivered, that should be enough for that, and to level up a sinking spot on the tree lawn by the storm drain that has been sinking a little more each year, and is getting hard on the mower…

And now the big question. What am I to do for concrete? I am considering renting a mixer from a local concrete company, or even Home Depot. I just need something that will mix a bag of quick-crete at a time… Just pour, add water, mix, pour in hole, set post, repeat… wash out when done… I am pretty sure I do NOT want to mix quick-crete in my wheelbarrow again… Not that it is that hard to do, but that it is that much of a pain to get it clean enough that concrete doesn't foul future projects.

If it is bad enough, I may actually consider buying a cheapo wheel barrow just for concrete mixing / pouring purposes, and pass it along when I am done… (I do NOT need 2 wheel barrows!). Dumb question… Does anyone make a decent, heavy liner for wheel barrows that would put up with mixing and pouring concrete, or how do I keep the concrete from being a permanent part of my current wheel barrow?

Okay stupid concrete thoughts aside, we did get to do some real BBQ, which LOML dragged me away from the house when the smoker was going… Ended up with charred ribs because I wasn't able to douse a flare up… The brisket ended up as chopped brisket sandwiches per LOMLs request, we also had Johnsonville Bratwurst, Kielbasa, smoker roasted potatoes, roasted corn on the cob, man I am getting hungry all over again…

I spent very little (read NONE aside from putting things that didn't belong in the house back where they go) time in the shop this weekend… Just no time to spend. And it is getting HOT. Now mind you, the highs in the shop have been around 80 deg F. But the humidity is just brutal… I will not have a chance to get back there for a couple of days (busy week scheduled until at least Friday), but when I do, I am going to have to blow down the garage before going in. Basically I open the garage / kitchen door, put a box fan in, and blow the cooled air from the house into the shop, the hot air circulates, and comes back in to the house and gets cooled, takes about 20 minutes, but it works… I just don't keep it going when running machines…

I am trying to find a portable AC / Heat unit that I can duct through dryer vents (HOA restrictions, they won't fuss at dryer vents). I am finding a lot of complaints about the larger models though. Anyone with suggestions for a good quality 12-14K BTU model, let me know!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*
> 
> So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.
> 
> ...


*David*

Congratulations on worrying that stump to death.

I cannot remember the last time I mixed concrete. Over 25 years ago. I am no help.

Not much into AC here in Anchorage. I am no help.

Home alone and working on Memorial Day, I BBQed a New York Steak and ate most of it. I didn't want any help.

For cooling this large house, I place a powerful fan in front of a partially opened window in the master bed room (highest point in the house) to blow air out, and strategically open windows around the house to allow the outside air in, from whichever is the shaded part of the house. That way the house isn't much warmer than the outside air. It is only 57 deg here right now, but I am using the fan to bring the house down into the sixties, so that later today it will be easier to cool.

Since I worked the last four days, think I will indulge myself and go fry up some potatoes and eggs for brunch. Don't want any help with the cookin' or the eatin'.............

...............(-:

Later,

Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*
> 
> So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.
> 
> ...


I hate doing concrete


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*
> 
> So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.
> 
> ...


Rent a mixer like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Wheel-Barrow-Portable-Cement-Concrete/dp/B000UCZL9S
One bag at a time and you can pour it right in the post hole by lifting the handles. Awesome tool.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*
> 
> So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.
> 
> ...


depending on how much concrete you need you could call a ready mix place, around here, in new england, it a 3 yard minimum but it'll be all mixed up and they can drive it wherever you need it.

An i know nothing of a liner for concrete mixing.


----------



## oldwoodman (Feb 4, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*
> 
> So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.
> 
> ...


DB,

I have mixed a lot of concrete in my 25 year-old wheelbarrow. I always thoroughly wash it out when I am finished with the job and, as a result, have no concrete residue in it. However, for one special job on a remodel, I purchased a vinyl/plastic rectangular tub (27" x 19" x5" deep with sloped ends) from Home Depot. You can only mix about a 1/2 or 2/3 bag of concrete mix at a time in the tub, but it is easy to mix the concrete and it washes out quite well. Perhaps this would be a solution for your current dilemma. And the tub cost only a few dollars.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*
> 
> So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.
> 
> ...


concrete isn´t that hard to deal with
if you use some of that ugly finished stoff where you just have to pure water in
just let it settle 10 min after mixing with a boringmaschine with a mixer on
and after you have slaped in the hole you simply just use the water hose
to clean the wheelbarry

if you choose to mix concreete by yourself 
the recipie is here: 1 drycement, 3 sand, 5 small stones (betwin 1/4 and 1/2 inch)
and just the right amount of water to have it hanging together
you first have the stone and sand mixed then ad the cement and mix it all dry

you can use a plywoodcheed if you don´t want to use your wheelbarrov
make a pyramide in the mittle with the mixed dry concreete
and make a hole in the mittle for the water and start mixing from inside and out

heres a little tip
if you use the wheelbarrov and some of the concrete ends up dry in it or on your shovel
use fire to get the last of it of concrete don´t like heat

take care
Dennis


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*
> 
> So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.
> 
> ...


I did my fence posts by setting the post in the hole, adding water, dumping in the proper amount of sackrete (I used 1/2 to 3/4 sack), mixing it in by using a piece of rebar or small diameter pipe, mainly going up and down. Houston area humidity is almost high enough to do without adding water. LOL.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*
> 
> So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.
> 
> ...


I have 8 posts to set, and last time I did this I used 1/2 to 3/4 sack of Quickcrete. I did the method of set the gravel base, put the post in and set in place, pour in dry concrete, add water, tamp down. That did NOT produce good results. The concrete ended up cracking.

My plan for the fence build is…
#1. level the ground along the fence line.
#2. Run a chalk line for the fence line. Mark my post hole locations.
#3. Bore the holes with a borrowed auger. 22" deep. Fill bottom 4" with gravel, compact (for drainage) so that the post bottoms are 18" below grade.
#4. Set and level the posts, brace them with 2×4 cutoffs insuring they are level.
#5. Mix quickcrete per bag directions. 
#6. Pour.
#7. Tamp and smooth.
#8. Let cure at least 48 hours.
#9. Remove braces.
#10. Measure, level, and cut posts so that top rail is level with neighboring fence top rail (sharing common end posts).
#11. Measure and cut 4" 2×4 cutoff cleats for rails. 
#12. Measure and cut rails.
#13. Install cleats.
#14. Install rails.
#15. Install rot boards.
#16. Install pickets.
#17. Measure and cut framing for gate.
#18. Install gate framing, and hardware.
#19. 1" off of width of rot board, cut rot board to width.
#20. Install rot board on gate.
#21. Install pickets on gate.
#22. Install lock to keep neighbors kids out of my back yard.
#23. Grab a beer and cool off, this is a LOT of hot nasty work…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*
> 
> So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.
> 
> ...


I can help drink the beer….......(-:


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*
> 
> So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.
> 
> ...


I have seen a special plastic bucket with lid, that you put one bag of cement and a gallon of water in it then roll it along the ground. It has a couple of paddles inside to mix the stuff up.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

dbhost said:


> *Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*
> 
> So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.
> 
> ...


Last time I had to pour concrete we rented a small mixer. Don't remember what it cost, not terribly much, but we did the plug-in electric one that fit (in two pieces) in a trunk, there was a gas powered one that was a trailer, and then you were up to buying it pre-mixed (and before getting all the way up to a delivery from a full-sized truck, Shamrock Materials also had an option where you provided the vehicle to tow a trailer full of mixed concrete from them).

We also have a heavy duty tarp with handles that you pour the concrete and water into and have one person on either side grab and shake, and have tried various other options. If you're doing more than 2 or 3 bags, it's totally worth renting the mixer.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*
> 
> So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.
> 
> ...


As oldwoodman said, clean up right after you're done. Scrub any stubborn areas off.

I set posts a little differently. Instead of steps 5, 6, and 7 I do the following:

I add 3 or 4 inches of gravel and tamp until it is solid (the soil here is pretty firm, so this works well).

I repeat this until the hole is filled.

I then pour a 1-2 inch cap of concrete to cover the gravel. The cap is sloped to guide the rain water away from the post.

The concrete may crack, but its only prupose is to keep the dirt from working down into the gravel. The gravel stays open and drains away from the post very easily. The post stays relatively dry this way. An extra credit step is to seal the bottom of the post with tar.

I have examples of this that I did 20 years ago and they are still solid. Quite often I use coarse gravel - more like small rocks.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Burn, baby burn... Disco inferno! What a weird labor day weekend!*
> 
> So my labor day weekend was fun filled, with all kinds of barbecue. All told I used up 6.5 16lb bags of charcoal, and a mess of pecan smoking wood… No not all of it for cooking.
> 
> ...


sras, I kind of like your idea, but the concrete here is also for adding rigidity to the structure for wind storm resistance… Of course we defeat that by NOT staggering our pickets, but that is another story all together…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Another step closer to freeing up shop space...*

Last night, I took the rings off of where the stumps were, and 3 of the 5 stumps to be removed were nothing but holes in the ground filled with ash. 1 was a half burnt 4" tall stump, the other untouched (ran out of charcoal). I will grab a couple more bags of charcoal, and finish the task over the next couple of days…

This weekend is not promising for any shop or even fence time as LOML are signed up for a 5K fund raiser with our Weight Watchers group (yeah I am a middle aged balding fat guy…). Afternoon highs are supposed to be in the upper 90s, so not much chance of any outdoor work happening except in the mornings, which plans are made around that… Ugh…

We are at the point now where i need to get my posts, rails and pickets out to the back yard and out of the shop. If for no other reason than to be ready. The burn outs will be happening over the weekend (BIL watching the burn out for me). That will give me ready access to the wheel barrow, and the fence posts for setting fence posts, but I am less than thrilled with the idea of putting that much building material in my back yard, open to the bayou, for that long without a fence up in the first place… Ugh…

I have one more tree / bush I need to deal with. There is a really pretty Crepe Myrtle in my yard, that is simply in the wrong place. It is where I want to put my shed. It's GOT to go… In all honesty, I have 4 trees that have GOT to go… A crepe myrtle, 2 pines, and a China berry that is too close to my foundation. The China Berry and the 2 pines will be hired out to professionals as I simply do NOT want to take the risk of taking these trees down. I can handle the crepe myrtle though.

I am getting a little anxious about getting this all done now. I am seeing things progressing in the right direction, and starting to see results. This is all a lot of fun actually. I guess that proves I am getting older huh?

Oh well, like I said, things are coming along. I have seen some excellent ideas for small garden sheds / storage boxes recently, and just need to decide on which one, get the plans approved and get my permits, and I should be good to get started on that project…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *Another step closer to freeing up shop space...*
> 
> Last night, I took the rings off of where the stumps were, and 3 of the 5 stumps to be removed were nothing but holes in the ground filled with ash. 1 was a half burnt 4" tall stump, the other untouched (ran out of charcoal). I will grab a couple more bags of charcoal, and finish the task over the next couple of days…
> 
> ...


One step at a time ,keep going you'll get there.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Another step closer to freeing up shop space...*
> 
> Last night, I took the rings off of where the stumps were, and 3 of the 5 stumps to be removed were nothing but holes in the ground filled with ash. 1 was a half burnt 4" tall stump, the other untouched (ran out of charcoal). I will grab a couple more bags of charcoal, and finish the task over the next couple of days…
> 
> ...


I'd get there faster with a fatter budget and some help. Anyone wanna donate either?

I hate that this forum doesn't use emoticons….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Another step closer to freeing up shop space...*
> 
> Last night, I took the rings off of where the stumps were, and 3 of the 5 stumps to be removed were nothing but holes in the ground filled with ash. 1 was a half burnt 4" tall stump, the other untouched (ran out of charcoal). I will grab a couple more bags of charcoal, and finish the task over the next couple of days…
> 
> ...


Keep on plugging, kid. I am still in recovery mode. Home from work today. No energy whatsoever. Being old is the pits. I have some reasonably simple things to do in the shop, but can't drag my a.. down there. The brain is refusing to do anything it does not have to do, and the only 'have to' is my job. Oh well.

Sounds like you have hit on a good method to remove those stumps. I think I told you before, I hire it done, for the obvious reasons. Now Sherie wants to drop a large boulder in the middle of an iris patch, the tree we had there failed. Sounds like someone with a very big front loader will need to do the job. I don't know how much big rocks weigh, but I am sure it is too much, like in the tons.

So just hanging out. Last night Sherie made pizza, and for the first time, I rolled out the dough. It got a little thinner than normal due my advantage…........tonnage. Best pizza ever, and that is saying something since Sherie makes great pizza. We like it thin crust. She has streamlined the arduous process by letting a bread machine do the mixing, rising, etc. She uses her own dough recipe she has been mutating over time a little.

So now I am just indenting my chair…....not worth much else.

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*More disco inferno...*

Storms, just when you don't want them summer storms. At least I am not in a burn ban right?

So today is now, according to NOAA, supposed to be the last stormy day until next week, meaning, I should have a full 48 hours or so before I get off of work Friday of nice, dry weather. This means that the few remaining stumps that need to burn are going to be barbecued this weekend…

The charcoal is standing by, at the ready, the fire rings are waiting to go. I just need to get my dryness all in order. Mind you, these stumps are small enough I should be able to hand saw what is left down almost flush to the ground, and just burn the rest out with 1 bag of charcoal for the cluster of stumps… That leaves migrating material to the back yard from the shop, and getting concrete.

Now my wood hauler (pickup truck) has a slightly expired safety inspection sticker, I am within the grace period, but I do need to get it into the inspection station and get it cleared. No biggie. My truck is in good shape, 6 years old and low mileage and all…

I bet you guys and gals are wondering where the disco inferno thing came from… You see, on Memorial Day weekend when I started this thing up, PBS was doing their fund raiser thing, by doing a weekend of Disco…. So I would watch the stump burn out the window, while watching the PBS Disco special… Yeah I was bored…

Anyway, that song came on, and it has since stuck in my head… Hence the blog title…

Okay back to the fence…

I am making my new fence taller than the original, mostly to match my neighbors fences. This brings up one HUGE problem…. A fence post I replaced about 4 years ago. Unlike the original posts which were just sunk into the mud (PT held up well over 25 years considering how it was installed!), this ONE post was properly anchored in concrete. which unfortunately is all tangled up with some very tough roots etc… And is out of place for where I want to run the new posts. Originally they started from the right side, and went over in 8' increments, I am going from the left side, and doing the 8' increments. I may have to cut and burn this out as well. At least to get it flush to the ground… Either that, or figure out how to bust out the concrete base so I can remove the post and back fill the hole.

I am VERY hopeful I can get this done in short order. Might have to get a couple of cases of beer, invite some friends over, and have a fencing party!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More disco inferno...*
> 
> Storms, just when you don't want them summer storms. At least I am not in a burn ban right?
> 
> ...


And once you get the fence done, the only comments you will get will be…...

......why didn't you run the fence over there…....
......that post isn't as straight as the others…....
......But honey, I really liked to look out at the ducks in the morning when I was drinking coffee, and now I can't see them….....could you move the fence over there and…..................
......I would have put in a chain link fence if I were going to go to all that trouble….....
......You know, the color of the fence doesn't really match the house, why don't you repaint the house….....
......Did you put in protection so that dogs can't dig underneath?.......
......I think you are too far over into municipal property, and they are gonna ask you to move that fence, that's what happened to Bob Bonkers down the block…..
......Bet you didn't get the property line surveyed. Bet you are over the easement….......
......Isn't that last post right where the main water shutoff valve is?.............
......I heard they are running new underground cable back there and since you are on the easement, they won't even pay you after they take your fence down…....
......But if you get it surveyed, then the city will figure out that your house is too close to the property line, and your covenants say…....blah, blah, blah
......I'll bet the neighbors are going to be real pissed, they used that corner for access to the bayou…...
......Isn't there a regulation about obstructing the migratory path of red toed, green eyed, moth eating minitoad from the bayou to the pond across the street?
......Bet you needed a permit for that, and didn't get one. Betty Busybody turn Waldo in for that and he not only had to remove the fence but they fined him….......even made him plant new trees where the stumps were, claimed they would have regrown given time.
......Didn't you understand that that tree is a protected species in this county….....they fined George $10,000 and he had to hire a lawyer and…...............

Been involved in putting up a few fences myself over the years…..............(-:


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More disco inferno...*
> 
> Storms, just when you don't want them summer storms. At least I am not in a burn ban right?
> 
> ...


Oh boy, now to address that!

......why didn't you run the fence over there…….
*Because we simply put back what was damaged by the hurricane.*
......that post isn't as straight as the others…….
*You're right. I need to buy the $100.00 post level instead of my old $15.00 level, rip the fence back out and start over… (That will stop that argument right there…)*
......But honey, I really liked to look out at the ducks in the morning when I was drinking coffee, and now I can't see them……..could you move the fence over there and……...............
*Not going to be a problem. The bigger problem is that the neighbors on the other side of the Bayou can see right into our living room. She wants the fence in the way to stop that.*
......I would have put in a chain link fence if I were going to go to all that trouble……..
*Not an option. HOA will only permit dog ear picket privacy fence, it's in the covenants & restrictions. Anyway, chain link fence is something both of us dislike.*
......You know, the color of the fence doesn't really match the house, why don't you repaint the house……..
*She loves the color of the house. Not a problem. She MIGHT dislike the color of the fence, but not so far…*
......Did you put in protection so that dogs can't dig underneath?.......
*The entire fence line is HEAVILY root bound. Nature provided dog proofing. Seriously, I had a roomate that had an escape artist dog that tried digging. She finally resorted to head butting a hole in the fence… (You wonder why I had the replacement fence post right?)*
......I think you are too far over into municipal property, and they are gonna ask you to move that fence, that's what happened to Bob Bonkers down the block…..
*Nope. Fence is 8" inside the survey line, as are all of the back fences on my block. The other side of the bayou though is another story all together…*
......Bet you didn't get the property line surveyed. Bet you are over the easement……....
*Nope. Crossed that T, dotted that i, we're good…*
......Isn't that last post right where the main water shutoff valve is?.............
*Nope, water comes in from the street.*
......I heard they are running new underground cable back there and since you are on the easement, they won't even pay you after they take your fence down…….
*Nope, Easement is a 3' wide strip, running parallel to the fence, 3' into my yard. Hence why I can not put anything within 6' of my fence… But they CAN clobber my side fences at will… That sucks.*
......But if you get it surveyed, then the city will figure out that your house is too close to the property line, and your covenants say…….blah, blah, blah
*Nope, got it all handled. Had an excellent real estate agent when I bought the house. We got the survey done, and have things CLEARLY marking the survey points that haven't changed in a decade…*
......I'll bet the neighbors are going to be real pissed, they used that corner for access to the bayou……
*I'm in the middle of the block. And yes, the neighborhood teens are going to be upset, I have caught a few of them cutting through my back yard to get from the bayou to my block. It cuts out a 6 block walk for them…*
......Isn't there a regulation about obstructing the migratory path of red toed, green eyed, moth eating minitoad from the bayou to the pond across the street?
*No. Not for me anyway. However if Egrets are ever a protected species, I am hosed…*
......Bet you needed a permit for that, and didn't get one. Betty Busybody turn Waldo in for that and he not only had to remove the fence but they fined him……....even made him plant new trees where the stumps were, claimed they would have regrown given time.
*Fence is under 8' tall, per city publication, no permit needed. Approval in writing from HOA.* 
......Didn't you understand that that tree is a protected species in this county……..they fined George $10,000 and he had to hire a lawyer and……............
*Chinaberry, and an Elm tree. They were all blown down by Hurricane Ike, china berry is not protected, and the Elm choked itself off as they are prone to doing when the storm damaged the bark in a manner akin to Dutch Elm disease… No running afoul of protected species here. *

Been involved in putting up a few fences myself over the years……...........(-:
Sounds like. Yeah I did my research before getting after this. The biggest hurdle was the HOA approval for reinstalling the fence. Everything else was easy…

Basically I am replacing what was previously there, going with the previously accepted style change to match my neighbors, and keep visual continuity in the bayou, and keeping the egrets out of the yard. I would have been in a MUCH bigger hurry if there were gators in this particular bayou…


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More disco inferno...*
> 
> Storms, just when you don't want them summer storms. At least I am not in a burn ban right?
> 
> ...


What worked for me in removing fence posts was to dig a bit around the post, add water, and work the post until it could easily be leaned over quite a bit in every direction. Wet gumbo is your friend here. Then I screwed some short cross pieces to the post and used a combination of car/motorcycle jacks to lift the post straight up. Wet gumbo under the jacks isn't your friend, so I used some pieces of 2×6 under them to spread the load. I used - and bent - 3/8" (or was it 1/2"?) lag screws on the cross pieces doing this.

Of course *I* set these posts, and you probably did a better job than me so this might not work so well for you.

BTW, it is practical to chip out quite a bit of concrete with a 3/4" cold chisel and a 1 hand sledge hammer. It doesn't go quick, but you can make it work. So if you cannot get the post off, you can get the top of the concrete below grade and leave the rest of the post as a problem for the next guy. This time of year the sweat will be pouring off you, so drink a lot of water and take breaks.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More disco inferno...*
> 
> Storms, just when you don't want them summer storms. At least I am not in a burn ban right?
> 
> ...


Forget the sledge hammer. I've got a compressor and air hammer… And of course a cold chisel that is sitting in a tool box doing nothing…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More disco inferno...*
> 
> Storms, just when you don't want them summer storms. At least I am not in a burn ban right?
> 
> ...


DBHost do you want some elegant europeen épéé or some big nasty sabels sent over
to that Fencingcompetion you are going to hold in you little yard 

jim that was alot of good arguments….......LOL….....been there , tryed it…..:-(

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More disco inferno...*
> 
> Storms, just when you don't want them summer storms. At least I am not in a burn ban right?
> 
> ...


........the funny part, I was just getting started, had to go to work…..........(-:

You did a great job of answering my spurious questions…...(-:

We had a backyard fence with our neighbor gals, fence belonged to them, who live in the same house their parents did, they both died since we moved in. They were a little short of money, and since we were going to fence everywhere else in the back yard anyway, we took down their section of fence, built a fence to match ours, and even built them a piece going over to their house complete with a gate for them. Cost a few extra bucks, but it makes our yard look a lot better, including the view from the front, since we have contiguous unfenced yards in front. They were happy as clams to get a free fence, we got the fence to look the way we wanted.

Course it was an easy decision because they are great neighbors, and occasionally watch our house when we are gone. Easy to be neighborly with fine folks. We have both lived here for 25 years.

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More disco inferno...*
> 
> Storms, just when you don't want them summer storms. At least I am not in a burn ban right?
> 
> ...


You are very right on the value of good neighbors… I've had neighbors I was happy to see go. The folks around me now are top notch…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More disco inferno...*
> 
> Storms, just when you don't want them summer storms. At least I am not in a burn ban right?
> 
> ...


I would have been gone years ago if the neighbors were bad, they can make or break things. This is a very middle class neighborhood, not high class, or even high middle class. Quite a mix. Some blue collar, professionals, and white collar.

Mychelle, my handicapped stepdaughter, can wander around this neighborhood and we don't worry at all. Although she hasn't lived here for years, they remember her, and watch out for her. Across the street is another neighbor that has been here since we came. She sends Mychelle Christmas cards, and Mychelle visits her when she comes over(we live in a culdesac, so not much traffic). Delivered her only grandchild.

To my left is another physician, again, no fence. A black bear was spotted in his yard last weekend. I have seen moose calving in his back yard, which is has more trees than ours, but about the same size. For those who don't know me, I am in the absolute center of Anchorage, AK, the largest city in the state, at about 250,000.

So nice neighbors, but gotta watch out for the itinerent wildlife. Nothing nice or safe about them. But that is what Alaska is all about.

.....in Alaska, the wildlife are neighbors too. Not just the big mammals, but also the chickadees nesting in a birdhouse tacked to the potting shed, and feeding their little ones…...can hear the babies peeping when we are close. Kermit has been sitting on his jungle-gym in my office backyard bay window, watching the chickadees for a couple of hours now this afternoon…...my afternoon off.

Goofing around…....Sherie is working a bit at the office…....we'll have leftovers tonight…....easy.

Have a good one….......

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More disco inferno...*
> 
> Storms, just when you don't want them summer storms. At least I am not in a burn ban right?
> 
> ...


Your neighborhood sounds a LOT like mine, Doctors, Engineers, IT professionals, Mechanics, Roofing Contractors, and that's just in my block… just no bears, actually, very few bears in Texas. I guess they don't like the humidity… At least here by the coast. We do have our share of wildlife, Egrets, Coyotes, a whole mess of squirrels and rabbits, and of course Hawks to keep the rabbits and squirrels under control… Many a summer night has been spent in the driveway with the smoker talking with the neighbors, and watching the hawks hunting the bayou…

Oh, and I may have forgotten to mention the White Tailed Deer in the Bayou. There are a few in my area, a mess of them by the Space Center, and the University.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*From Disco Inferno, to the Victory Dance!*

For starters, I want to thank GregD (or was it CraigD?), I will have to double check the responses to my prior blog entry, for the guy that suggested hydraulic removal of the fence post…

The weather played well enough cooperation wise that last night I was able to finish burning out the stumps, but I want to go further below grade, and I still have charcoal… so if the weather holds then tonight it goes…

The lone fence post that refused to die is now horizontal. The Method was amazingly simple, and straight forward. Take a shovel, and create a gap where you can around the edge of the concrete, take the garden hose / nozzle and hydro blast away soil, until you can rock the post back and forth, continue until you have the post loose, and jack the post out of the ground. But… No old school jack. So what to do? I have wood, I know how to use a lever. Simple machines time… Last night is one of the first times in a LONG time I have been glad that Weight Watchers is working slowly for me, I needed the extra weight to apply to a 2×4 rested upon a fulcrum to lever that post out of the ground… And yes I tore out roots with the concrete ball…

Now I have the post laying across the hole because, well there is a hole in the ground. Tonight, I get a bed full of fill dirt, and get after filling the holes, then leveling them up… I COULD rent a proper tamper, but instead, it's going to be a simple piece of scrap plywood, and my fat can applying the downward force. Should be more than enough…

With any luck, I will be able to set the tie in blocks for my first rails on the posts tonight as well, that way I can have an idea where the new posts will need to be cut. Now WHERE is my line level and spool of twine? I guess I could use some cable pulling twine for this…

One bit of bad news to report though. My "Bronco" spade point shovel handle, that is allegedly unbreakable, I managed to break… Go figure…And it appears that Lowes no longer carries this brand… I guess this is fine, I got 2 of these shovels, the Bronco, and an Ames, for housewarming gifts 10 years ago. Not like I need 2 of the same kind of shovel… And I could use the space in my garage, uh, shop…

Ah bliss! Once those holes are filled, and the fence line levelled, the fencing material comes OUT of the shop.

I'm thinking of hiring a band to play as I move the pickets, 2×4s, and 4×4s out to the deck in celebration.

Now if only Home Depot would get on the stick and send my A/C unit to me!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *From Disco Inferno, to the Victory Dance!*
> 
> For starters, I want to thank GregD (or was it CraigD?), I will have to double check the responses to my prior blog entry, for the guy that suggested hydraulic removal of the fence post…
> 
> ...


I spoke too soon. Just checked my BORG account… Last night just before bed it was still pending, this morning it shows as shipped, and arrival is scheduled for TODAY! So by the time I get home, LOML is going to be having fits on how to get a portable A/C, and 3,000 sq/ft of AtticFoil radiant barrier into the house so I can do something with them. It would appear I do NOT have as much time as I suspected to get my shop empty of construction materials before more move in… Ugh…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *From Disco Inferno, to the Victory Dance!*
> 
> For starters, I want to thank GregD (or was it CraigD?), I will have to double check the responses to my prior blog entry, for the guy that suggested hydraulic removal of the fence post…
> 
> ...


Great about GregD's hydraulic method. Have to put that one in my brain for future use, although I am not much into the back breaking stuff anymore. So thanks in advance to Greg if I ever use the method.

Last time I ordered something from Lowe's, my wife and I decided it was the smoothest appliance purchase we had ever made. It was our current upright freezer that has squatter's rights in my shop, think it has been there about 8 to 10 months.

I did the shopping on line, read some reviews and everything, choosing the freezer, a Fridgidaire auto-defrost model that was in stock and on sale in Lowe's. We drove over to Lowe's, checked that we liked it for real, purchased it and walked out after being there about 10 minutes max. The next day they came and took the old freezer away, it was a small Gibson chest model that still worked after continuous use since 1982, but the seals were falling apart after nearly 30 years, and we didn't want the chest style anymore. They installed the new one, they must have been there no more than 10 minutes and drove off.

Shopping on line, plus a no nonsense slick service oriented merchandiser was a neat combination.

About 50 deg here at 0630 hrs. Supposed to get to about 60, about the same as Dick Cain in Hibbing MN. But I think it will get into the mid 60's today here, we'll see. Look's like 92 as a high there in Houston, and a 40% chance of rain. You are going to need that A/C this week, 92 straight across. I use Weather Underground for weather, lots of info and quick. I have an outdoor sensor with 2 receivers for current temp. I have the sensor underneath the steps leading up to the porch, about 5 feet off the ground, out of the sun and the rain.

Should be around this afternoon, hope to get into the shop some. Have the weekend off, on call again the following weekend. Then I am not on weekend call for awhile. I am getting overused while a few of my call partners are off on vacation, but when they get back, it's payback time.

Just caught your note about the A/C coming…............you are going to need it.

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *From Disco Inferno, to the Victory Dance!*
> 
> For starters, I want to thank GregD (or was it CraigD?), I will have to double check the responses to my prior blog entry, for the guy that suggested hydraulic removal of the fence post…
> 
> ...


No doubt on the needing A/C, and it is supposed to be cooler this week than the past 2…

Remember I am south of Houston, on Galveston Bay. When it is 92 in Houston, it most likely is 94 or 95 at my house… That radiant barrier and AC will be REALLY helpful…

We rotate the on call alphabetically. I have a while before it comes back to me… I am not looking forward to that… I have been woken up in the middle of the night because a user couldn't connect to the corp network, only to find out they failed to pay their broadband bill, and had their internet service cut off…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *From Disco Inferno, to the Victory Dance!*
> 
> For starters, I want to thank GregD (or was it CraigD?), I will have to double check the responses to my prior blog entry, for the guy that suggested hydraulic removal of the fence post…
> 
> ...


I wouldn't dare to tell you what trivia I have been aroused for in OBGYN arena, I think the censors would boot me off the forum…...........(-:

Probably 95 deg and 95% humidity at your place then, like Taiwan in my military days….........

On average, not much happens at night relative to day time in my business, especially in recent years. Nurses at the hospitals will exercise a little judgement with hospitalized patients, but they expect you to sign off on it in the morning. I have never seen them step out of bounds. But there are the inevitable false labors, etc in obstetrics, and then there are ER visits. The ER docs call for advice, or they may admit someone for observation, but they need an OBGYN to see them in the morning. It's a mix bag from the hospital. The answering service is the origin of the truly stupid stuff. Oh well. At least I am on call only one out of 5 days.

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *From Disco Inferno, to the Victory Dance!*
> 
> For starters, I want to thank GregD (or was it CraigD?), I will have to double check the responses to my prior blog entry, for the guy that suggested hydraulic removal of the fence post…
> 
> ...


FWIW, the order has been placed for the 5" ducted fantech vents. Basically oversized dryer vents. My idea here is to simply run the vents through the front wall of the garage as part of the siding redo project. So this will be the first place I get Hardie siding and trim. (gonna get that this weekend).

My plan is to duct them through the wall, and simply attach the vent hoses to the ducts. In total I am adding 8" to the run.

In order keep the intake air vent louvers open, since these are Supurr Vent style vents, I am going to spend a little bit of time with the Dremel, some plastic stock, and some epoxy so that the shuttering louvers can no longer, well, shut. I figure 1/4" propped open should be more than enough. Then on goes the adhesion promoter, and paint…

So this is actually pretty exciting, I am 90% to the point I will have working A/C in the shop, and a few hours away from pulling out the fencing material, then I tear out the old plastic shelves, and get to work on the walls… Then the fun begins, wiring up the shop for power. More correctly, getting the permits, THEN wiring it, then getting the inspection, THEN getting power on. And finally, I can get the insulation and sheet rock in…


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *From Disco Inferno, to the Victory Dance!*
> 
> For starters, I want to thank GregD (or was it CraigD?), I will have to double check the responses to my prior blog entry, for the guy that suggested hydraulic removal of the fence post…
> 
> ...


OMG! A suggestion of mine actually *worked*?

Is the A/C going in the shop? That would make me *really* jealous. But now that my youngest is heading off to college my wife is complaining that the house is too big. I (half) joked that the family room is about the right size for my workshop - 9' ceilings even. The scary thing is that she didn't give me the usual, well that is certainly a stupid idea look.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *From Disco Inferno, to the Victory Dance!*
> 
> For starters, I want to thank GregD (or was it CraigD?), I will have to double check the responses to my prior blog entry, for the guy that suggested hydraulic removal of the fence post…
> 
> ...


Yes the A/C is going in the shop. And believe it or not, it was LOML's idea… She got freaked out when her Dad's neighbor had a heart attack in the heat and died a few years ago. She won't let me stay in the shop more than 10 minutes in the summer if it is hot now…

I honestly don't mind the heat so much as the humidity. And this thing has a dehumidifier cycle as well…

Honestly, 80 degrees F at 25 - 30% humidity and I am a happy camper. Man I miss Arizona…Heck even Central / West Texas would be great… Anyone in San Antonio hiring UNIX admins?


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *From Disco Inferno, to the Victory Dance!*
> 
> For starters, I want to thank GregD (or was it CraigD?), I will have to double check the responses to my prior blog entry, for the guy that suggested hydraulic removal of the fence post…
> 
> ...


Hard for me to keep the sweat off the machinery these days. Otherwise I'm too stubborn to let the heat/humidity tell me what I can and cannot do. Try to go out first thing in the morning, but I suspect my hours in the shop are numbered until the heat breaks a bit (in October). Then I'll need to get to some painting on/in the house.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *From Disco Inferno, to the Victory Dance!*
> 
> For starters, I want to thank GregD (or was it CraigD?), I will have to double check the responses to my prior blog entry, for the guy that suggested hydraulic removal of the fence post…
> 
> ...


You had to say THAT didn't you…

I have spent 4 evenings over the last 8 looking at paint colors with LOML… She has the impression somehow that the inside of the house needs paint…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Shop projects more or less on hole. (expletive deleted) Masonite siding!*

So I am busting my rump trying to get the fence line level, and ready for installing the fence as you may or may not know, when I happened to glace between the side of the house, and the fence and saw something funny…

What on earth could it be? Upon closer inspection, it came to light that, well my attic was apparently well illuminated due to the absolute failure of the existing Masonite siding. Or to sum that up. The cheap siding on the gables fell off…

Now if the truck was empty, which i it isn't I still have about 1/3 of a cubic yard of soil in it, I would have just run to Home Depot, or Lowes, bought the Hardi panel, rented a scaffold, and gotten the job done right, but having a full truck, and too many OTHER problems right now, I eneded up fishing through my shop for… Well guess…

If you guessed a sheet of Masonite T1-11 siding, you are absolutely right.

You see a few years back, I needed plywood as a hurricane approached the coast, and none was to be found, but the old OLD lumberyard I went to had a few sheets of Masonite T1-11 left over that they let me have cheap. I used some to cover my windows, the rest got stashed in a stack behind the lathe. I had no clue I would ever actually use the stuff for anything other than hurricane prep…

So out came the circ saw, the compressor, air hose, pnuematic stapler with what I thought were sufficiently long 1" staples, angle gauge etc… Measured it up, marked it off, cut if up, and slapped it up there, after a few false starts… And then trouble in paradise… The 1" staples go nowhere. I had to resort to my HF framing nailer to tack the thing to the framing, and then ran a total of 4 galvanized framing nails in place, THEN I finished it up with staples… Go figure…

Anyway, so that piece is up there, no more hole tot he attic, just hope no birds got in there when the side of the house was open.

In all fairness, the side of the house could not have been open more than 24 hours, I was over on that side of the house yesterday evening pulling weeds and would have noticed the sheet of Masonite down, and we had a particularly strong wind blow through last night. I figure it came down sometime in the overnight hours.

I did make one REALLY nasty mistake in the project though. I had a pull off rail from the original fence that was in the yard, and it appears that I forgot to pull ALL of the nails out of it. My right foot hurts like, well the opposite of heaven to say the least…

So go back and check my Tetanous records, 2005, they are good for 10 years, so I should be fine… But boy oh boy this hurts…

Pretty much cooked my head out there working on this thing, my foot hurts, and my muscles are now complaining about all this lifting, nailing, sawing, screwing and whatnot that I am just not putting everything up for now. It is all sort of sitting in the mud room, locked up, and LOML isn't fussing. I got her curtains in the kitchen hung up first, she's happy…


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop projects more or less on hole. (expletive deleted) Masonite siding!*
> 
> So I am busting my rump trying to get the fence line level, and ready for installing the fence as you may or may not know, when I happened to glace between the side of the house, and the fence and saw something funny…
> 
> ...


sounds like one of my days this past week


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop projects more or less on hole. (expletive deleted) Masonite siding!*
> 
> So I am busting my rump trying to get the fence line level, and ready for installing the fence as you may or may not know, when I happened to glace between the side of the house, and the fence and saw something funny…
> 
> ...


My, you have a very adventurous house. Serendipitous things happening all the time. Must be the bayou gods, or whatever. We have the wind spirits here, believe it or not, gusts up to a 100 mph, just noted as windy conditions. Fortunately, doesn't happen but every 5 years or so. Mountain stuff, we are surrounded by mountains. Rips off the shingles though.

Well the MDF gods got me today. After working in SU to design a very large panel sled, kind of a quick and dirty project….that's my latest thing…......for a very definite purpose…......went out to the shop to move the 4×8 sheet of MDF over to a couple of my project tables, to be sawed up with a brand new blade on my circlular saw. Took one too many shortcuts. I got it over to the tables with my TROLL ripoff I made some time ago, and tried to hoist it up on the tables. But another table was in the way. Should of moved it, easy, didn't, suffered. Old codgers sometimes have very thin skin on the back of their hands and forearms, I am so afflicted.

So got to make this big panel sled, so I can precisely square my project table top, hopefully so that it will have reference angles on it. Long drawn out project, didn't know what I was getting into, but getting close to done.

Making chicken soup tonight, Sherie is at a hobby class, been at it for about 4 hours. Reading my Kindle while my soup cooks and my wound stops bleeding. On the porch, Kermit on my shoulder, low 60's here, bright and sunny.

Have a good one…..............summertime…...........

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*New puppy, fences, and making space in the shop...*

Funny thing is, I wasn't really looking for a puppy. I was thinking if I get another dog, I want to adopt an adult dog. None of this putting up with the chewing on everything stage etc… But the puppy more or less found us… Sooo…

Fence line is levelled, and post holes are marked. Deck still needs to be cleaned, and materials transferred to back yard (this week). And then… Saturday is coming…

This upcoming Saturday, I am borrowing a friend and his auger (note to self, get fresh load of gas / Sta-bil), and we are going to double / triple check the hole locations, then start punching holes, and then setting and levelling posts…

I have the bench top done for LOML's reclaimed PT and cedar potting bench for the yard. Built sort of like a picnic table top. Nice and solid, not super even but who cares? The purpose behind this bench is to get flower pots, and worm poop fertilizer OUT of my shop…

Now this cedar base for this bench, is the very same base that is presently doing duty as my workbench base. I decided for hand planing, cedar is WAY too light. I found a REALLY easy to follow, and solid looking plan on Shop Notes for the base, and instead of the long table saw cut dadoes of the FWW plan, I am going to quick & dirty the new one with simple biscuit slots where I want the top hold downs. Yes I will experiment with this some first.

Well.. So much to do with only so much time, and money. I can reclaim lumber all day long, but the problem sometimes is how much of that all day long do I really have? Oh well, get it squeezed in there where I can…

Of course I have to train a puppy too… Anyone have suggestions for training the fear of strange noises out of a pup? I want him in the shop with me when its safe…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *New puppy, fences, and making space in the shop...*
> 
> Funny thing is, I wasn't really looking for a puppy. I was thinking if I get another dog, I want to adopt an adult dog. None of this putting up with the chewing on everything stage etc… But the puppy more or less found us… Sooo…
> 
> ...


Left a note on your picture post of the pup.

I am betting you don't have to do a thing. But if you have to, might bring the dog in while a machine is running, sit down and pet and play with it a bit. After a bit the dog will assoiciate good things with the shop and the machines there. Tie it up at first so you don't have to discipline it in the shop. Better yet, might be wise to teach the dog to stay first, and have a bed and toys in the corner somewhere. It is just a matter of associating good things with the shop and the noises.

......oh…....and while you are sitting petting the dog, while you have a few machines turned on just idling, cuss up a storm so that dog gets used to that too…..........(-:

Alaska Jim


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *New puppy, fences, and making space in the shop...*
> 
> Funny thing is, I wasn't really looking for a puppy. I was thinking if I get another dog, I want to adopt an adult dog. None of this putting up with the chewing on everything stage etc… But the puppy more or less found us… Sooo…
> 
> ...


We need to see some pictures of your project…actually I want to see the puppy.
I would say acclimatizing the pup to the noises works best ….ie start small and work up slowly.
Some dogs just can't handle noises though, kills me to see people bring dogs to fireworks displays for eg.
Good luck


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *New puppy, fences, and making space in the shop...*
> 
> Funny thing is, I wasn't really looking for a puppy. I was thinking if I get another dog, I want to adopt an adult dog. None of this putting up with the chewing on everything stage etc… But the puppy more or less found us… Sooo…
> 
> ...


I would try to do what he likes to do near the shop vac when its running. Food and play. But start small and build up slowly over time. Unless it has a low speed, and maybe even then, the shop vac is probably too loud and scary to start with so instead maybe something not so loud like a small vac from the house or a drill press. The rule of thumb is that if you spend 15 minutes a day, every day, you can train a dog to do just about anything.

But then I have a German Shepherd that does not like flashlights or cameras, and a black lab that does not like going in the garage at all, so what do I know?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *New puppy, fences, and making space in the shop...*
> 
> Funny thing is, I wasn't really looking for a puppy. I was thinking if I get another dog, I want to adopt an adult dog. None of this putting up with the chewing on everything stage etc… But the puppy more or less found us… Sooo…
> 
> ...


enjoy


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *New puppy, fences, and making space in the shop...*
> 
> Funny thing is, I wasn't really looking for a puppy. I was thinking if I get another dog, I want to adopt an adult dog. None of this putting up with the chewing on everything stage etc… But the puppy more or less found us… Sooo…
> 
> ...


The puppy thread is here with a photo and everything…


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *New puppy, fences, and making space in the shop...*
> 
> Funny thing is, I wasn't really looking for a puppy. I was thinking if I get another dog, I want to adopt an adult dog. None of this putting up with the chewing on everything stage etc… But the puppy more or less found us… Sooo…
> 
> ...


Thanks, he is a cutey


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Can you dig it?*

Because I sure can't… But I guess you need some background information to know just WHAT I am babbling about right?

Saturday was the big day to get the post hole auger out of my friends shop, and tackle the fence posts. Well… there were 8 measly holes to drill, that's all, just 8. Only one of them was fairly easy…

We started off breaking the shear pin within 6" on the first hole, only to discover I had no 5/16" carriage bolts to use as shear pins… A trip to Ace hardware came up with a small bag of 5/16" x 2.5" grade 5 carriage bolts and matching nuts… I bought a dozen. I should have gotten more…

The easy hole was #4, and it is the one right next to the discharge line for the Reverse Osmosis system flush out, so it stays wet… Hmmm. Drilling into this soil dry is like drilling into concrete, drilling wet is nice and easy…

out comes the garden hose…

Out method turned into start one hole, go as far as we could dry, pull the auger, fill hole with water, go to next hole, drill as far as we could dry, lather rinse repeat….

Well by the time we were starting to get a little bit on the heat exhaustion side of things, I had 6 of the 8 posts with holes drilled, and posts installed, concreted in, and posts levelled. The 2 remaining holes are at 6" and 12" depths, and have been repeatedly filled with water….

My hole drilling partner to use the 2 man machine, isn't available again until tomorrow night.

Tonight, Lord, my wife, and the puppy willing, will be a night cutting the new posts to height and starting the rails across the already done posts. So I get to make plenty of use of the miter saw, compressor, air nailer, and level. I am sure the neighbors will love me…

One of the 2 remaining holes, happens to be the post hole that will have the new gate catch installed on it. I am planning on building a gate to allow me access to the bayou for cleanup, mowing and when the bayou grasses are mowed and all acceptably, walking the dog… So that will be a good bit of work to get done, but I am using a good stout iron gate hardware / framing kit from Home Depot. It's been in my shop for years, and was one of those projects that Ike screwed up… This gate will be 48" (more or less depending on how things go in concrete you know?) and is also intended to move equipment and such into / out of the back yard that will NOT fit in through the side gate…

Even with just the posts pulled out of the stack in my shop, there is an appreciable reduction in the amount of stuff in my shop. This little bit of progress is in a weird way, a little ray of hope for my shop. Like I have mentioned before, every little bit of progress, just makes me that much more encouraged to move that much further forward. Lacking that, it would be so easy to just feel like I am doomed to working in a cramped space where I need to wheel everything out to the drive to make a cut…

To be this close to done with the fence is a great feeling. And I can't wait to get out there this evening and make some more sawdust!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Can you dig it?*
> 
> Because I sure can't… But I guess you need some background information to know just WHAT I am babbling about right?
> 
> ...


good luck and keep your ribs away from the spinning handles of the auger


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Can you dig it?*
> 
> Because I sure can't… But I guess you need some background information to know just WHAT I am babbling about right?
> 
> ...


I have always felt like you put the same total physical effort into the old post hole diggers and the gasoline engine power auger. It's just that with the power auger, it usually took less time! Those things eat you up. Be safe.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Can you dig it?*
> 
> Because I sure can't… But I guess you need some background information to know just WHAT I am babbling about right?
> 
> ...


Actually part of the thought process behind the gas auger was me being cheap. The gas auger is a loaner. I didn't want to buy a post hole digger, and a regular shovel digs too big of a hole…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Can you dig it?*
> 
> Because I sure can't… But I guess you need some background information to know just WHAT I am babbling about right?
> 
> ...


Of course the hole you need to have the deepest and best, holding up the gate, has to be perpendicular and suffer slams and misjudged passage of large objects through the gated opening….......that is one of holes located over a long abandoned bank vault, or ancient iron casket for someones favorite horse. That's always the way it goes…....

This does not augur well for the expedient completion of the fence….............................(-:

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Being slowed down by hurricanes, leaky radiators, and old Television sets...*

Well, my fence building has been slowed down, yet again. First by a a leaky radiator. It would seem that my wife noticed the other day while driving home from a job interview that the car "smelled funny"... Upon investigating, and borrowing a cooling system pressure tester, I noted a geyser under the hood, eminating from the seam between the plastic radiator tank, and its aluminum core. So off to the parts store to grab the stuff to fix that, radiator, hoses, coolant, clamps etc… Of course some of this had to be ordered, that was Monday night… Last night I was supposed to be working on the car… Yeah right…

So I get home to work on the car, only to be told that BIL's car, which was in the shop getting warranty work done, needed to be picked up, and since our pickup was the only set of wheels running, I had to drive… Ugh…

No biggie, get in, go get the car, get to work on the Saturn right? Wrong… Phone rings. Sister in law says she has an old TV, about a 10 year old Sony Trinitron Wega, 37" that she wanted out of her house since she got a new 42" flat screen… So off to the other side of the Houston Metro area, at 8:00 at night, load up the monstrosity of a TV (no wonder they went to flat panels!) visit with SIL, then haul TV, and butt home, manhandle giant TV out of the bed of the, have I mentioned LIFTED 4×4 pickup truck with my wife, at MIDNIGHT… Hand truck it over to the door, then walk the set over the threshold (too wide to go through on the hand truck) then slide it over the floor to the living room. I have worked up a severe sweat, and no longer smell like roses doing this…

AND to top it all off, I am sitting here looking at the hurricane that is about to come on shore in Mexico, and watching the feeder bands dump heavy rain after heavy rain after heavy rain on me…

Needless to say, no worky on fency today, no worky on radiator today…

I am at least looking at this from the positive perspective. At least the clay soils will be good and wet by the time I get to augering which should make it good and easy to do… And I will have the opportunity to wait for the ground to dry out before I set the posts while I replace the radiator in the car…


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Being slowed down by hurricanes, leaky radiators, and old Television sets...*
> 
> Well, my fence building has been slowed down, yet again. First by a a leaky radiator. It would seem that my wife noticed the other day while driving home from a job interview that the car "smelled funny"... Upon investigating, and borrowing a cooling system pressure tester, I noted a geyser under the hood, eminating from the seam between the plastic radiator tank, and its aluminum core. So off to the parts store to grab the stuff to fix that, radiator, hoses, coolant, clamps etc… Of course some of this had to be ordered, that was Monday night… Last night I was supposed to be working on the car… Yeah right…
> 
> ...


Hey, it could be worse. I am right down where it is coming in. Looks like the rain will be the worst of it for us tonight though. I am going back and forth from my atrium checking on the water level to pump out and the garage playing with my new favorite Evapo-Rust.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*More project progress, less room in my shop! WRONG DIRECTION!*

Well, okay some of my work this weekend was in the shop… But for the most part, I continued down the road of progress on my other projects. This weekend saw the following progress…

#1. Air conditioning evaporator coils, pans, and drains cleaned.
#2. 25 feet of deteriorated and leaky HVAC flex duct replaced.
#3. HVAC plenum box taped / sealed. (This thing was blowing cold air into the attic like crazy).
The above combined should have a substantial impact on my heating / cooling bills. We will just have to see…

#4. Picked up the Sony WEGA 37" from my sister in law. She was upgrading to a flat panel, and the TV in the bedroom was dying. So I swapped around some TVs. That big Sony is a freaking TANK…
#5. Sized and cut 3/4" ply shelf for bedroom armoire for the TV, the original shelf was 1/4" plywood! The new arrangement is MUCH stronger. Had to cut the notches by hand using my pull saw. Not sure where my jig saw is…
#6. Augered 2 remaining post holes. Need to wait for the ground to dry up before setting the posts though. I don't want the ground to shrink around the concrete… 
#7. Removed and replaced the radiator on my 2001 Saturn SL2. Now mind you, this car has been wrecked previously. So the A/C condenser, and original radiator were slightly bent, where the new radiator was perfectly straight. Getting parts to line up was fun… But it's all together and working well now…
#8. Spent hours on end training the puppy… He still tries play biting, but he responds to the "off" command nicely now…

With the path cleared for removing fencing material from the shop, I had to move the lawn mower over by the table saw, I now effectively have less usable floor space which isn't a good thing, but I also have less "stuff" in the shop, which is a GOOD thing…

The weather outlook for this week is pretty horrid. We have some tropical disturbance sliding east to west along the coast coming through Louisiana, and aiming our way that is supposed to be a real rain producer, and to top that off, we also have a pretty sizeable but disorganized cluster of storms coming up from the Yucatan… So far they are not predicting development into anything to worry about, and it is supposed to be here within 48 hours, too close to react anyway… So I just sit tight and hang on to my shorts as it were…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More project progress, less room in my shop! WRONG DIRECTION!*
> 
> Well, okay some of my work this weekend was in the shop… But for the most part, I continued down the road of progress on my other projects. This weekend saw the following progress…
> 
> ...


For you a DIYer weekend warrior weekend.

I at least made some real headway on the shop stuff, with a usable panel sled (only cosmetic stuff left), a unique project tabletop nearly finished, and will soon finish the arms for the Super Sled, one is already done. Entertained family on the 4th, with barbecued chicken and burgers. So busy, but I did get relaxed.

Only 3 working days this week, but I am on call today and Thursday, already have someone in labor this morning.

So have a good week, will probably have minimal shop time during the week, coming weekend should be better…....

Jim


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *More project progress, less room in my shop! WRONG DIRECTION!*
> 
> Well, okay some of my work this weekend was in the shop… But for the most part, I continued down the road of progress on my other projects. This weekend saw the following progress…
> 
> ...


those sony's are ridiculously heavy. I helped my father-in-law move his and I think it was close to 300 lbs.

too bad you can't send the rain our way. more 100+ degree whether and no rain for almost a month now. keep on keeping on.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More project progress, less room in my shop! WRONG DIRECTION!*
> 
> Well, okay some of my work this weekend was in the shop… But for the most part, I continued down the road of progress on my other projects. This weekend saw the following progress…
> 
> ...


Been dry since Friday, and the holes that I need to set the posts in were still muddy last night. I haven't looked today. We have good, hot, dry weather until at least Friday forecast. I have a very busy next 2 nights, but Thursday should be open enough for me to set those posts…

I look back at all of the projects I have done lately, mostly fix it around the house stuff, and keeping the car running stuff… This is keeping me hopping for sure!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More project progress, less room in my shop! WRONG DIRECTION!*
> 
> Well, okay some of my work this weekend was in the shop… But for the most part, I continued down the road of progress on my other projects. This weekend saw the following progress…
> 
> ...


Just for grins…....I have one of those monster Sony TV's, from the year 2000, 52 inch. Wouldn't consider moving that myself. There were even more grins when the thing, which has to come up a couple flights of stairs had a glitch and they replaced it the first week. Turned out it was some internal loose connector, but took forever to find it. It has been a great TV. Definitely my all time favorite, everything considered. It will be replaced with a monster flat panel sometime in the next 18 months as we remodel that area. But boy that thing is a room dominating beast.

I got lazy, noting I could hardly finish my shop projects, so decided not to build the next computer in a row. The fastest thing I have is my portable, bought 2 years ago. The main computer I am typing on is 5 years old with no upgrades.

So I bought one. Decadence. Don't ask, I won't tell. The new toy comes tomorrow…..........

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More project progress, less room in my shop! WRONG DIRECTION!*
> 
> Well, okay some of my work this weekend was in the shop… But for the most part, I continued down the road of progress on my other projects. This weekend saw the following progress…
> 
> ...


........on a more, grisly vein. Post holes filled with water. I am reading…....interspersed with lighter fare…...

'With the Old Breed: At Peleliu and Okinawa' by E.B. Sledge. First hand account of WWII action, by a grunt marine, who later became a teacher and an author. Fox holes filled with water. This account is all too real, for even me.

During the Vietnam War, I admit, I had a 'good' billet in Taiwan for my two years as a General Medical Officer. Physicians aren't normally casualities in war in any case. Although mine wasn't easy duty, I was essentially on call and working 24 hours a day with but a few weeks respite for that total two years, being a solo doc. They couldn't even find someone to relieve me for some leave time. They just paid me for it when I left.

I was working in Taiwan 8 days after I entered the service. I bet that is a record. But I can tell you, I didn't complain. Essentially every military person I took care of had been in Vietnam.

But what they went through on those islands in WWII is unimaginable…....worse than any ghoul movie. The real deal doesn't hit the big screen or even the famous books. I am not suggesting you read this book. I just had this strange connect. But literally, I have read one whole novel, in the middle of reading this book. It is too much too take in a row. But I feel obligated. A large number of the people I took care of in Taiwan were marines. I kinda feel like I have to finish it.

Strange the obligations, the loyalties, we feel, even decades removed.

But I think we have been there sometime in the past…........

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More project progress, less room in my shop! WRONG DIRECTION!*
> 
> Well, okay some of my work this weekend was in the shop… But for the most part, I continued down the road of progress on my other projects. This weekend saw the following progress…
> 
> ...


Jim,

On the military service issue. I would love to get a bit more information, background on Vietnam, mostly due to family history. My dad served in Vietnam in the Navy, and he is just now barely talking to us about his time in the military, and the few things he has mentioned simply make your skin crawl, and that was the behavior of Americans against Americans… He was a photographer, and unfortunately had to do crime scene work with the MPs, along with other military photography work…

Unfortunately at the time I was of age, it was the late 80's, the economy was pretty bad where I lived, and EVERYONE and their dog was trying to join up. I got handed a PMR (Permanent Medical Rejection) based on a minor vision issue, which my oldest brother has the same issue, but worse off, and he joined in 1979 no problem… Go figure… While there are things that our Men and Women in uniform go through that I am glad I didn't I do wish that I had been able to serve…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Lousy weather, a shop full of stuff, and holes in the yard...*

Last week it was hurricane Alex that hit south of us and dumped a ton of rain on us all week, now it is closely followed by what is now being called "Tropical Depression #2" whatever that means… I know all it means for me is a ton more rain.

I have the posts for the fence up, and set in cured concrete, except for the last two. The holes for those are bored, and I am praying that all this rain doesn't back fill the holes. The ground has been FAR too wet to finish with the concrete work as I am pretty sure the concrete just won't cure if it is underwater. I am using regular Quick Crete after all..

I have the lawn & garden stuff that was behind the fence lumber in the little bit of shop floor space I did have, and what little was left over, has been taken up by pulling the air compressor out to use in blowing out AC lines, and not being put back right. To say I have a LOT of shop cleaning to do is way beyond an understatement.

I am looking at the weather forecast on the Weather Channel web site, and it looks like I should be in for sunny weather after today with the exception of Saturday which shows "isolated thunder storms", which usually means I should be dry. I am hoping, and praying that by Sunday, I should be able to have dry ground in which to pour concrete, and set my posts. Until then, not tonight, but by tomorrow night, I should be able to start levelling, marking, and cutting the posts until I get to those two and start setting the rails

What really scares me, is that I have neighbors that have fences that were put up by contractors, in soaking wet weather like this, and they are already sagging. No shock there. I wanted mine done RIGHT, so I am doing it myself. I understand why contractors try to rush these jobs even with bad weather (gotta get paid man!) but the result in quality, or actually total lack thereof, isn't worth it…

Oh well, until I can get out to the yard, maybe I will get up into the attic and start hanging the radiant barrier…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *Lousy weather, a shop full of stuff, and holes in the yard...*
> 
> Last week it was hurricane Alex that hit south of us and dumped a ton of rain on us all week, now it is closely followed by what is now being called "Tropical Depression #2" whatever that means… I know all it means for me is a ton more rain.
> 
> ...


May not be any help, but a trick I learned somewhere was to set and brace the posts and then just pour the dry concrete mix into the hole. Come back in a couple of days and the concrete has absorbed water from the surrounding earth and hardened up.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Lousy weather, a shop full of stuff, and holes in the yard...*
> 
> Last week it was hurricane Alex that hit south of us and dumped a ton of rain on us all week, now it is closely followed by what is now being called "Tropical Depression #2" whatever that means… I know all it means for me is a ton more rain.
> 
> ...


I think it all depends on how wet the soils are. I want to be able to control the water in the concrete a little better than that though. I tried that on a previous fence build that wasn't cooperating, and ended up with weak, crumbly concrete (not enough water I am guessing). I figure let the hole get dry, mix and pour and I will have the benefits of knowing the concrete is mixed right, AND that the expansive clay is shrunk well enough before the concrete goes in the hole. That way when the ground dries out, it doesn't shrink away from the concrete…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Lousy weather, a shop full of stuff, and holes in the yard...*
> 
> Last week it was hurricane Alex that hit south of us and dumped a ton of rain on us all week, now it is closely followed by what is now being called "Tropical Depression #2" whatever that means… I know all it means for me is a ton more rain.
> 
> ...


Something that always amazed me, that they pour concrete under water, and it even gets harder that way. I read that somewhere a long time ago, but there are probably some caveats…........aren't there always?

Jim


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

dbhost said:


> *Lousy weather, a shop full of stuff, and holes in the yard...*
> 
> Last week it was hurricane Alex that hit south of us and dumped a ton of rain on us all week, now it is closely followed by what is now being called "Tropical Depression #2" whatever that means… I know all it means for me is a ton more rain.
> 
> ...


I had heard what Jim mentioned before as well, but I wondered the same thing: is it some special variety, or are there additives? Anyway, I support your notion of waiting until you're confident it can be done right. Here's hoping for your dry weather.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Lousy weather, a shop full of stuff, and holes in the yard...*
> 
> Last week it was hurricane Alex that hit south of us and dumped a ton of rain on us all week, now it is closely followed by what is now being called "Tropical Depression #2" whatever that means… I know all it means for me is a ton more rain.
> 
> ...


As I read the last entry, I can also hear the rain on my window… sigh….


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*The weather is holding out, and a big list for the weekend...*

The rain has stopped, the sun came back out, and the former swimming pool that was my yard is now looking more like a yard again, so if this hot spell holds, I have a few items on my "Git R Done" list for this weekend…

#1. Run by Lowes and grab 4 more sheets of R-Max R5 foil backed 3/4" foam board (to finish garage door insulation project). Some 2×12's for a scaffolding deck, and a single piece of Hardi Soffit, no holes, Cedar Mill texture.
#2. I have the initial cleat started, so start running the straight / level line to existing posts, trim them to height, and measure / mark / cut and install the top, middle, and bottom rails,rot boards, and pickets as far as I can go. 
#3. On Sunday set 2 remaining posts and pour the concrete. Finish staging materials out of shop and into back yard ready to finish up.
#4. Measure between corner post and first post for gate opening, finalize sizes and build gate frame.
#5. Finish leveling new posts, installing rails, and final batch of pickets.
#6. Install gate latch hardware.
#7. Mow, edge, and weed eat my lawn.
#8. Mow and weed eat BILs lawn. (he is unable to, thank God he doesn't have any edge work…)
#9. Measure and cut Hardi material for the post between, and the trim around the garage doors.
#10. Start on the upsizing the Thien cyclone separator ports. I have the template for the side inlet ready to go, and I have a 5' joint of snap lock pipe, just need to cut it to length, mark and make my cuts in the plastic, and do the install, and plug up the top hole for the original elbow…

Now that I have a list, we will see if any of this actually gets done.


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *The weather is holding out, and a big list for the weekend...*
> 
> The rain has stopped, the sun came back out, and the former swimming pool that was my yard is now looking more like a yard again, so if this hot spell holds, I have a few items on my "Git R Done" list for this weekend…
> 
> ...


Good luck on that list. Mine isn't quite as ambitious.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *The weather is holding out, and a big list for the weekend...*
> 
> The rain has stopped, the sun came back out, and the former swimming pool that was my yard is now looking more like a yard again, so if this hot spell holds, I have a few items on my "Git R Done" list for this weekend…
> 
> ...


Welll the progress so far, like usual, has been a mixed bag…

*#1*. Run by Lowes and grab 4 more sheets of R-Max R5 foil backed 3/4" foam board (to finish garage door insulation project). Some 2×12's for a scaffolding deck, and a single piece of Hardi Soffit, no holes, Cedar Mill texture.

*Done.*

*#2. *I have the initial cleat started, so start running the straight / level line to existing posts, trim them to height,

*Done.*

*and* measure / mark / cut and install the top, middle, and bottom rails,rot boards, and pickets as far as I can go.

*Not* quite yet…

*#7*. Mow, edge, and weed eat my lawn.

*Done,* added trimmed the hedges and weeded the flower beds, trimmed back a demon of a rose bush that just won't produce roses, it just sucks up water and fertilizer and tries growing for the sky…

*#10.* Start on the upsizing the Thien cyclone separator ports. I have the template for the side inlet ready to go, and I have a 5' joint of snap lock pipe, just need to cut it to length, mark and make my cuts in the plastic, and do the install, and plug up the top hole for the original elbow…

*Does* getting the stuff for that project out of the truck and into the shop count as progress?

As you can see I have a LOT further to go, and not much weekend left…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*So what actually got done?*

On Friday, I posted a list of projects I was planning on attacking this weekend… It was overly ambitious, and completely unattainable being married and having a wife with other ideas of how my time should be spent… So what actually got done?

*#1. Run by Lowe*s and grab 4 more sheets of R-Max R5 foil backed 3/4" foam board (to finish garage door insulation project). Some 2×12's for a scaffolding deck, and a single piece of Hardi Soffit, no holes, Cedar Mill texture.

*Done*, more or less. I got 2×8's for rebuilding a water heater stand instead of worrying about the scaffolding right now. Too many other irons in the fire as it were…

*#2. I have* the initial cleat started, so start running the straight / level line to existing posts, trim them to height,

*Done*. The measuring / marking / cutting and installing the top, middle, and bottom rails,rot boards, and pickets as far as I can go went on the back burner due to time constraints…

*#3. On Sunday* set 2 remaining posts and pour the concrete. Finish staging materials out of shop and into back yard ready to finish up.

*Not even close*... Not that this wasn't a good plan, but the soil is still pretty muddy down 6" or so and is just not ready for concrete yet.

*#4*. Measure between corner post and first post for gate opening, finalize sizes and build gate frame. 
*#5. *Finish leveling new posts, installing rails, and final batch of pickets. 
*#6*. Install gate latch hardware.

*I am lumping* these together mostly because they rely on #3 to be done before I can do them. So they are waiting…

*#7.* Mow, edge, and weed eat my lawn.

*Done.* At least in front. The back is mowed, but boy do I need to take the weed eater back there! I also need to spend some quality time with gardening gloves pulling weeds…

*#8.* Mow and weed eat BILs lawn. (he is unable to, thank God he doesn't have any edge work…)

*Nope. *Had to pass. BIL wasn't feeling up to the trip, I need to get a mower over to his place and maybe volunteer another of the brothers or in laws to help here…

*#9.* Measure and cut Hardi material for the post between, and the trim around the garage doors.

*Well,* I have the material, I just didn't get too far with it…

*#10. Start* on the upsizing the Thien cyclone separator ports. I have the template for the side inlet ready to go, and I have a 5' joint of snap lock pipe, just need to cut it to length, mark and make my cuts in the plastic, and do the install, and plug up the top hole for the original elbow…

*Started*, not done, but started. The nipple was marked, and cut 6" long, I discovered that the 5" snap lock is EXACTLY the same OD as the HF Wye fitting. I need to grab one of those wrinkly shrinker tools for the end so that I can reduce it a hair, and slide the hose over it. I have the template for the side inlet taped to the barrel, and am ready to start drilling / cutting. I am a bit concerned about machining the side inlet pipe, mostly because I went through Dremel Cut off wheels like crazy trying to cut the snap lock pipe…

Not on my original list, but worth noting…

Picked up a new project. LOML and I picked up a second hand convertible crib, and changing table for a song, but we had to drive 70 miles to pick it up. Made for a long day in the truck. The wood on the crib is in excellent condition, but there are some teething marks, and spots where it had been bumped up against drywall. So this is a refinish project. The changing table has some minor problems, which make for me having to re-do one of the shelves from scratch, and will likely redo all 3 to make the thing sturdier, and safer.

The plan as of now, is to refinish this set, fix the trays, etc… set it up as a Full size bed in the middle bedroom, and use it as guest room furnishings until we are blessed with a baby, and at that point, configure it back to a crib…

Of course if I can't find the right stain to go back to original and just touch up the original finish, I will have to strip this all the way down and refinish the entire thing. Not something I am looking forward to…


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

dbhost said:


> *So what actually got done?*
> 
> On Friday, I posted a list of projects I was planning on attacking this weekend… It was overly ambitious, and completely unattainable being married and having a wife with other ideas of how my time should be spent… So what actually got done?
> 
> ...


We just picked up a similar used crib. I want no part of refinishing it, either .


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *So what actually got done?*
> 
> On Friday, I posted a list of projects I was planning on attacking this weekend… It was overly ambitious, and completely unattainable being married and having a wife with other ideas of how my time should be spent… So what actually got done?
> 
> ...


I am not sure, but I think I found the stain for it. Should be a matter of sanding down the teething marks, cleaning it up well with a tack cloth after insuring that he finish is feathered in, stain, blend, repeat until right, then apply the satin poly. According to Minwax that is non toxic. Not so sure about that, need to verify…

One item I failed to mention in the list above, is tear out, clean out, and replace 25×48" chunk of sheet rock in the ceiling of the middle bedroom. I have just recently fixed a leak that we discovered in the A/C drain line (busted PVC) which caused a leak in the ceiling. I am trying to avoid mold… Anyway so the sheetrock is all new, just needs to be taped and mudded…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Been gone a while, not much, but some done...*

Okay so it is REALLY hard for a guy with a wok shop in League City Texas to work on his shop when he is in Dallas Texas and in various points in Oregon, you see, I have been out for the last 2 weeks… But all is good. I got back from Portland last night at about 10:00, got my full work day in, and even managed to get at least ONE thing done for my shop, well indirectly for my shop.

After coming home from work, taking the wife out to dinner (nothing left in the fridge to cook) I gave the puppy a bath, and…. Wait for it…

I FINALLY got the last 2 fence posts set in concrete and curing!

Now I am very happy with the way the posts are coming along. The concrete should be mostly cured by the time I get home tomorrow, cured enough at least for me to level them up and bob the tops off for the upper rail. I can then put the circ saw away, and dig out the miter saw and get after those rails

I need to make sure that the space for the gate is nice and even, but at least i know MY posts are level…


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

dbhost said:


> *Been gone a while, not much, but some done...*
> 
> Okay so it is REALLY hard for a guy with a wok shop in League City Texas to work on his shop when he is in Dallas Texas and in various points in Oregon, you see, I have been out for the last 2 weeks… But all is good. I got back from Portland last night at about 10:00, got my full work day in, and even managed to get at least ONE thing done for my shop, well indirectly for my shop.
> 
> ...


Celebration! Good for you, a stage in the project is complete. Welcome home!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*More lumber moved out of the shop!*

I have been back off of vacation a little over a week, and have gotten somewhat caught up on things. The 2 remaining posts were concreted and cured, and then they were measured, leveled and cut. The top rails were measured, cut and installed, now I am working on the bottom. 3 of 8 are in!

Now for the problem. Where are the other 8 PT 2×4s? I am not certain, but I think I left out lumber for the center rails, which is a HUGE problem. My fence design is a 3 rail design to give lateral support to high wind loads. I think I need to get to to the BORG and get a few more 2×4s…

This project is giving my B&D miter saw, HF compressor, and nailer is also getting a serious workout. So far everything is working flawlessly…

Overall, the progress I am presently making isn't exactly what I would like, but it is without a doubt, moving forward… I am having to sneak a few boards here, a few boards there…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *More lumber moved out of the shop!*
> 
> I have been back off of vacation a little over a week, and have gotten somewhat caught up on things. The 2 remaining posts were concreted and cured, and then they were measured, leveled and cut. The top rails were measured, cut and installed, now I am working on the bottom. 3 of 8 are in!
> 
> ...


The tools get a workout, the lumber gets used up…sounds like you are making good progress.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Fence Framing is done! Gave the nailer a good workout!*

I set the miter saw and compressor up under my big oak tree in the back yard, and just started measuring, cutting, and nailing, and before I knew it, I went from having a fence with just the top rail installed, to having the framing completed. I also have the top and bottom pieces for the gate cut out and ready to go, next is the uprights, and then a two cross bars, those should be plenty easy though. Pre made gate hardware brackets sure will make this an easy task… I still need to get a proper latch, but that should be no big deal…

Before I know it the rest of the fence material will be long gone out of my shop, and that precious space will be finally, finally finally after 2 years bought back. Then I can move forward with insulating and bringing additional power to the shop!

Life is good!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Correcting auger mistakes...*

So lining up the rails, building the gate and all for my fence, I discovered something REALLY annoying… The last post hole appears to be 6" inward on the property line instead of right on it (Now HOW did that chalk line move?)/

So anyway, I had to remove an already concreted in post. Yay fun right? Out comes the cats paw to gracefully remove the nails from the rails, and then the concrete removal tools came out. Yep, the 10 lb sledge hammer, and shovel.

Now I am pretty sure this had to look funny to the neighbors across the bayou… A fat middle aged guy swinging a sledge like a member of a chain gang… The good thing apparently is I stink at mixing concrete, because even with following the instructions on the bag, my concrete had cracked and had a pretty serious split, a couple of good, solid whacks close to the base of the post, and I was able to carefully draw the post out without the concrete, a few more and the concrete chunks came out…

Now that expansive clay. Ugh… Dig, dig, dig, dig… 2 inches down. yuck… Then it came, out of nowhere…

BOOM FLASH!

I guess it IS august in coastal Texas. RUN!!!

Yes I was driven indoors by a sudden late afternoon thunderstorm. It appears I hadn't paid attention to the flashes in the distance, until next thing I knew, the clap came almost immediately after the flash… No time to be dainty, get the heck out of harms way!

I guess I will have to get back at the digging later, but Mother nature gave me a good reminder… This clay soil stuff digs MUCH easier when it is wet, goopy soup instead of hard and concrete solid clay…

So now the plan, now that I know I was 6" off, and need to move my hole back, I am planning on filling said hole with water, repeatedly, until the surrounding ground is saturated, and easily diggable, and then slowly but surely dig back those 6 or so inches. insuring that the bottom of the hole is still where the old one was. I am after all going to try to be a cheap son of a gun and reuse the post I cut for this job!

I did take 2 2×4x12's, overlap them so that they come out to a 22' straight edge and checked the rest of the posts, no more than 1" variation, so I am happy there.

I need to find some good square drive flat head screws for the gate hinges, but we are well within our limits here as it were. I am planning on further breaking down the pull out concrete to use as fill material for the hole, I know I will be needing some extra due to the size of the new hole.

Yes, I am trying to insure the finished fence is as dead on as physically possible, and while I am not going to OCD about minor variations, 6" is anything but minor…

On issues of the workshop, I FINALLY managed to get the new Shark Guard with Mega Mouth port installed on the BT, it sure is pretty, but I wish Lee had powder coated the riving knife red as well, and not just the clamp and tail hook. My old SG had a red riving knife and I really liked it.. Oh well, the pawls, tail hook, and mega mouth make it MORE than worth the sacrifice. Now mind you, Lee sent me a different SG that is in its box needing to be sent back. He had a bit of a glitch in MFG. So this is actually my 3rd Shark Guard. My first came with the saw, #2 was a hiccup, and #3 is a beauty. I do still need to put the decals on. I am starting to like it without though… Oh well…

Likewise, I spend some time cleaning up in the shop yesterday. Now mind you, I still have stuff piled on my saw that was from replacing the radiator in my wife's car a month ago. I REALLY need to get caught up in stuff. Likewise, my new shop dog, chewed up the base of my Woodcraft shop stool, so I will take it off, and to an upholstery shop to see if they can fix it. Actually, If I had a sewing machine I would do it myself. Just change out the vertical fabric. Might be a good time to go from the OE cream to hunter green anyway. Make it unique to me…

Slowly, slowly but surely my non shop projects are getting done, and room is getting back to my shop. I am starting to turn my thought process toward shop electrical and insulation. Thankfully LOML knows that those are on the agenda…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Correcting auger mistakes...*
> 
> So lining up the rails, building the gate and all for my fence, I discovered something REALLY annoying… The last post hole appears to be 6" inward on the property line instead of right on it (Now HOW did that chalk line move?)/
> 
> ...


Well, couldn't you just have dug about a foot around the post, made some room on the side you wanted to move it to, and just pushed the whole mess over. Probably could have enlisted to dog to do some of the digging. Bustin' up the old one sounds like a lot of work to me.

........or our old friend explosives….....just need a shaped charge on one side set down a foot, and loosened up the soil on the side you wanted it to go to…..........

.......or added a 6 inch post nailed to the proper side, paint it red so it looks like a fire hydrant, and everyone would think it was some special post, not a screwup, and nobody would like it better than the dog…........(-:

........always glad to be of some help….....(-:

Jim


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Correcting auger mistakes...*
> 
> So lining up the rails, building the gate and all for my fence, I discovered something REALLY annoying… The last post hole appears to be 6" inward on the property line instead of right on it (Now HOW did that chalk line move?)/
> 
> ...


i use an electric jackhammer for that stuff, but i like explosives


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Correcting auger mistakes...*
> 
> So lining up the rails, building the gate and all for my fence, I discovered something REALLY annoying… The last post hole appears to be 6" inward on the property line instead of right on it (Now HOW did that chalk line move?)/
> 
> ...


Nope, fat middle aged guy with 10 lb sledge hammer worked quite nicely… I thought about the post thing, but this is the post the gate latch is supposed to go to… It is in place, braced up by the busted up concrete…. I filled the hole with water at lunch today, and then dug it out when I got home tonight… No problem. Just need to let it dry up before I pour the new concrete…

IF there is a next time, explosives sound like a good idea…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Chillin out, and giving my back some time to rest.*

Those that follow my Journey Into The Workshop blog series no doubt have heard me repeatedly lament about my back as of late. I have given my overworked back muscles way more than they bargained for, well since I returned from Oregon in very early August.

Nearly on a nightly basis, and almost all day on each weekend day I have been building, cleaning, painting, or demolishing something around the house, and the workshop trying to finish getting both my home, and my workshop in order. Now for a 20 something year old fellow in prime shape this would be easy, but I am going to be blunt. I am a fat middle aged guy, that is already taxing my back with excess poundage. Now all this extra manual labor HAS been good for losing the weight (I am down 15 lbs!) it is BAD for my back, and it is time I take a break. So tonight, and possibly tomorrow night, I am planning on spending some quality time in a hot bath with some Epsom Salts, and then on a hot pad…

So without further adieu.. I am off to feed the dog, and draw a hot bath…

I know here at LJs we are all about the projects, and woodworking, and this post may seem in opposition to that, but remember, we need to rest up, and go at a pace that is healthy for the condition we are in, and of course strive to reach better conditioning…. The down time will of course be used to spend some up close and personal time with LOML, and maybe even refining designs for the workshop… All in all, down time is as good as active time. In both regards overdoing it is a BAD thing…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Chillin out, and giving my back some time to rest.*
> 
> Those that follow my Journey Into The Workshop blog series no doubt have heard me repeatedly lament about my back as of late. I have given my overworked back muscles way more than they bargained for, well since I returned from Oregon in very early August.
> 
> ...


well i certainly know about back problems…so be carefull with yours…you only have one….....now get that rubber duckie and soak in the tub….....makes me want to take a hot shower…yea…im gonna…good idea…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Chillin out, and giving my back some time to rest.*
> 
> Those that follow my Journey Into The Workshop blog series no doubt have heard me repeatedly lament about my back as of late. I have given my overworked back muscles way more than they bargained for, well since I returned from Oregon in very early August.
> 
> ...


glad to heear you got the best out of backproblems…..lol
not the easyest to do I know the tooooo well believe me 
take care of that back this is one of those parts they can´t fix yet
don´t play superman …call after good freinds when heavy things
has to bee moved and some hydralic or electric lifters thats the worst place you can try to save money

now enoff whiiining get into work…....ups ment into that tub with your beloved

take care
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Chillin out, and giving my back some time to rest.*
> 
> Those that follow my Journey Into The Workshop blog series no doubt have heard me repeatedly lament about my back as of late. I have given my overworked back muscles way more than they bargained for, well since I returned from Oregon in very early August.
> 
> ...


On Monday I put my left foot on the first step on the stairway going up to the main floor of the house going to the kitchen. I somehow didn't get my weight under me right, and a 37 year old knee injury decided that it would take command of my leg and wouldn't lift my weight right. This jarred my back with its congential malformation as I lifted my right leg to go to the next step. It was just like a jerk, or small spasm in my gait. But I had to stop, and now 2 days later my knee and back are almost back to normal.

Nothing major, but sometimes age and small infirmities can run our lives, and dictate what we can and cannot do. Oh, well at least I was a small thing, but Sherie had to put her own suitcases in the car and take them out at the airport when she left yesterday….....bad for the ego….......

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*If I use a Japanese hand saw to cut wood, must I bow to the wood first?*

I am not sure if I ever mentioned how fond I have become of the Marples Japanese pull saws I got from Home Depot… These things are a breeze to use, and last night, while working in the attic, laying down some new bracing for decking, and then the decking I had an opportunity to use said Japanese pull saw to clear out some 1/2" ply bracing (no kidding) that was completely unsupported, and just dangling in to thin air that was over the joists… (I do not think the builders of my house were drug tested…).

Well while I was stooped over in the short attic space, it happened to cross my mind of the traditional bow to one's opponent in Martial arts, and I wondered, if this wood was my opponent, was I supposed to bow to it before I took the weapon that would cut it down to it?

Yeah my brain works that way… Kind of a dumb thought, but that is what crossed my mind…

Anyway, so the closet space is finished, I have another 4 panels of 2'x4' 5/8" OSB decking down in the attic, and the remaining totes from LOML's scrapbooking addiction are in place. I have the shop dog induced drywall hole in the kitchen patched, and mudded, I need to sand it today, and at least prime it.

I have so much more to do, the guests will be arriving on Tuesday, and it looks like I am going to be working this weekend. I think LOML is going to end up having a conniption fit…

All things considered, I'd rather be at the hunting lease right about now.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *If I use a Japanese hand saw to cut wood, must I bow to the wood first?*
> 
> I am not sure if I ever mentioned how fond I have become of the Marples Japanese pull saws I got from Home Depot… These things are a breeze to use, and last night, while working in the attic, laying down some new bracing for decking, and then the decking I had an opportunity to use said Japanese pull saw to clear out some 1/2" ply bracing (no kidding) that was completely unsupported, and just dangling in to thin air that was over the joists… (I do not think the builders of my house were drug tested…).
> 
> ...


I love those saws too. I made the mistake of kinking mine because I've used it for much rougher work than it was intended for. It just worked so well I couldn't resist. I'll probably pick up another one and keep the one with a couple bent teeth for the rough work.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *If I use a Japanese hand saw to cut wood, must I bow to the wood first?*
> 
> I am not sure if I ever mentioned how fond I have become of the Marples Japanese pull saws I got from Home Depot… These things are a breeze to use, and last night, while working in the attic, laying down some new bracing for decking, and then the decking I had an opportunity to use said Japanese pull saw to clear out some 1/2" ply bracing (no kidding) that was completely unsupported, and just dangling in to thin air that was over the joists… (I do not think the builders of my house were drug tested…).
> 
> ...


Yea, the Irwin disposable Japanese style saws I have used have all cut well out of the package, and unfortunately I too know how easy they are to kink. As cheap as they are, I really don't have too much trouble replacing them when needed, but I am increasingly drawn to back saws since I can re-file them and keep them in shape when needed. The cost has definitely been keeping me from switching away from the cheap Japanese saws, though-I just don't do enough hand sawing to justify a LN. Maybe the Veritas back saws will end up on my bench some day, but for now, I don't really have an complaints about the Irwin saws for general use. Ironically, their "dovetail" saw is filed for crosscutting, rather than ripping, but as long as you aren't cutting dovetails with it, it is actually a pretty good little saw.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *If I use a Japanese hand saw to cut wood, must I bow to the wood first?*
> 
> I am not sure if I ever mentioned how fond I have become of the Marples Japanese pull saws I got from Home Depot… These things are a breeze to use, and last night, while working in the attic, laying down some new bracing for decking, and then the decking I had an opportunity to use said Japanese pull saw to clear out some 1/2" ply bracing (no kidding) that was completely unsupported, and just dangling in to thin air that was over the joists… (I do not think the builders of my house were drug tested…).
> 
> ...


Ah, sensei, bowing to the wood is optional, depending on the quality of the wood. Nice hardwood deserves a bow before attacking it with cold steel. Cheap 2 by 4s may be cut down without compunction. (grin)


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *If I use a Japanese hand saw to cut wood, must I bow to the wood first?*
> 
> I am not sure if I ever mentioned how fond I have become of the Marples Japanese pull saws I got from Home Depot… These things are a breeze to use, and last night, while working in the attic, laying down some new bracing for decking, and then the decking I had an opportunity to use said Japanese pull saw to clear out some 1/2" ply bracing (no kidding) that was completely unsupported, and just dangling in to thin air that was over the joists… (I do not think the builders of my house were drug tested…).
> 
> ...


Right now the only hand saws I use are my hack saw and my coping saw. Neither are Japenese, so neither gets a bow.

My Hitachi half sheet sander gets a bow because he is my longest lived Japenese tool, and will never die, so must be considered a diety. I may install him in a shrine…....................(-:

Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *If I use a Japanese hand saw to cut wood, must I bow to the wood first?*
> 
> I am not sure if I ever mentioned how fond I have become of the Marples Japanese pull saws I got from Home Depot… These things are a breeze to use, and last night, while working in the attic, laying down some new bracing for decking, and then the decking I had an opportunity to use said Japanese pull saw to clear out some 1/2" ply bracing (no kidding) that was completely unsupported, and just dangling in to thin air that was over the joists… (I do not think the builders of my house were drug tested…).
> 
> ...


I'm also a admire of the Japanese saws, so I think a bow is in it's place.
But it makes me think, what should I do for a hacksaw then?
Hmmmm…
(I do sketchbooks not scrapbooks - http://www.felding.net/mysketchbook.html).
Best thoughts, and thank you for the smile,
Mads


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Been a busy bugger.... Progress on the lumber wagon, and in the house...*

I am not sure where I left of with y'all but I have been slammed kind of busy, not much woodworking, but sort of related to woodworking… My recent projects have been..

#1. Upgrade and repair the lumber wagon. 
My truck is a 2004 Ford F150 4×4 that suffered from some design flaws, and need for improvement to meet my needs better. Specifically the design flaw which is common to all full size pickups built since about the 1980s, suspension components built with "lifetime lubrication", meaning no grease fittings. Which took out the upper ball joints prematurely. So upgrade time…
-Front end was rebuilt using "Moog Problem Solver" upper control arm assembly, and lower ball joint with greaseable fittings. Synthetic lube used. 
-Original leveling kit spacer, and factory shocks and coil springs were replaced with Rancho QuickLift Loaded 2.5" lift shock / springs. They don't give the full 2.5" of lift after adding weight listed below, but the ride is fantastic, and the lift is about 2" now… Like I said, the ride is MUCH better than stock. 
-Trashed front tires removed. Rear 35×12.50/17 mud tire took the best and put it on the spare, about 50 - 60% tread left. Installed new set of Hercules Trail Digger MT 35×12.50/17.
-Rebuilt the brake system with upgraded drilled / slotted rotors, and Extreme duty pads. I needed extra stopping power with the big rubber, and big loads. So far it has worked exceptionally well.
-Due to the lower ride height than I had with the prior spacer, I had some rubbing issues. "clearanced" the rear inner fender liner, and removed some metal from the back of the inner fender. I now have no less than 1/2" space between the tire and any part of the body work.
-Removed my original brush guard, that managed to get salty sand and water inside the lower tube causing it to rust through. Replaced it with a Go Rhino winch mount brush guard. Looks are very clean, good lines to it. And the winch support has already gotten me out of trouble once, and about 4 other drivers in a dirt parking lot during a rain storm out… I do need to fine tune the adjustment on the headlight hoop parts, but aside from that, I am VERY happy with my Go Rhino!
-Installed my Engo E9000 winch that has been in my shop for about a year. Finally got it installed, and the space in my shop reclaimed!
-Installed a fresh set of Pro Comp 130 watt stainless steel 6" off road lights. I left the covers off of my old ones, and caught a rock in the non replaceable lens… Ugh.. 
-Installed a set of "Pacer Performance" 2.5" rubber lip fender flares to cover the tires. I hated having gravel spewed up on the side of the truck. They don't keep ALL of the junk off, but the gravel and junk is no longer hitting the body, but rather hitting the step bars, which I am planning on stripping down and coating with truck bed liner material. 
-Ordered the items to complete my vehicle recovery kit. I looked at buying a pre made winch accessory kit, which would be great for a Jeep, but everything was sized too small for the 9K lb winch and my truck. Instead I opted to… Kick the B&D router that I hate out of it's 19" ballistics nylon tool bag and in that bag keep the following items.
-> Keeper brand vehicle recovery strap. Have had this for years. 30K LB capacity. This is my 2nd one, my first was stolen out of my old Jeep. 
-> 20K lb snatch block. The heaviest capacity I could find in any pre made kit was 16K lbs. A snatch block should DOUBLE the pull capacity of your winch, so at a minimum I needed 18K.
-> Keeper brand 20K lb capacity 6' tree trunk saver strap. 
-> Smittybuilt receiver hitch D ring shackle and mount. No pre made kits came with these…
-> Generic logging / choker chain, 3/8" chain and hooks. Useful for using sharp anchor points that would shred the trunk saver strap. Harbor Freight cheap, but well made so what the heck…
-> 2

```
spare 3/4" D rings for connecting straps to snatch blocks, other vehicles etc... Not included in any standard pre made kit.<br />--> 2
```
 spare winch clevis hooks. I have broken these in use in the past. Need to make sure I have extras out in the sticks with me! Not included in any pre made kit.
-> Jumper cables in a heavy duty canvas bag. I know this sounds funny, but I hang the bag handles over the winch cable to act as a cable dampener in case it breaks… Old trick I learned from my late uncle when we were woodccutting when I was a kid. Not included in any pre made kit, although Rugged Ridge does include a specially made cable dampener in their fancy kit… 
-> Pair of Wells Lamont X Large pigskin roping gloves. Standard kits come with effectively large gardening gloves. I can BARELY fit my hands into the X large. And I honestly prefer a roping glove. Moves better with the hands. Even if I bought a pre made kit, I would have to replace the gloves. 









#2. Work inside the house.
-Repair drywall in, and paint ceilings, walls and trimwork in the dining room, front hallway, and living room. (Living room about 80% complete, the other rooms are 100% complete).
-Built IT training infrastructure lab, and perform complete structured wiring project based on computer relay rack and a mount board for telephone 110 punchdown block and satelite coaxial cable. 









I am next moving on to finishing the living room, then doing the kitchen, followed by some siding repair, and finish the drywall / reconfiguration of the shop.

I think I know why I am tired!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Been a busy bugger.... Progress on the lumber wagon, and in the house...*
> 
> I am not sure where I left of with y'all but I have been slammed kind of busy, not much woodworking, but sort of related to woodworking… My recent projects have been..
> 
> ...


Looks good from here, but can't say I understand all the automotive, or the electronic, stuff. But I bet it feels to good to get all those things done…....


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Been a busy bugger.... Progress on the lumber wagon, and in the house...*
> 
> I am not sure where I left of with y'all but I have been slammed kind of busy, not much woodworking, but sort of related to woodworking… My recent projects have been..
> 
> ...


Eh, Electronics / IT is my line of work, and automotive was my first career… I must admit though, I am getting kind of old to be ripping the suspension out from under a 4×4 truck any more…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Been a busy bugger.... Progress on the lumber wagon, and in the house...*
> 
> I am not sure where I left of with y'all but I have been slammed kind of busy, not much woodworking, but sort of related to woodworking… My recent projects have been..
> 
> ...


If you had a pickup where I live it could also be used as a portable swimming pool. That said, I envy anyone with a nice pickup like yours (and I guess they are designed to drain off the water).


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Been a busy bugger.... Progress on the lumber wagon, and in the house...*
> 
> I am not sure where I left of with y'all but I have been slammed kind of busy, not much woodworking, but sort of related to woodworking… My recent projects have been..
> 
> ...


Actually yes, the beds of pickup trucks are designed to drain. I would think the pickup truck is an American thing, but I have been to Mexico plenty to know they have them there too. They just call the Ford F150 the Lobo down there… There are also a lot of car / pickup hybrids down south. The last similar seen in the states was the Dodge Rampage and Chevrolet El Camino back in the mid 1980s.

I know they sell pickups in Europe. There are members of the Ford Truck forum with my year and model in Germany, Spain, and Portugal… I gather they aren't exactly popular on that side of the pond though…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Been a busy bugger.... Progress on the lumber wagon, and in the house...*
> 
> I am not sure where I left of with y'all but I have been slammed kind of busy, not much woodworking, but sort of related to woodworking… My recent projects have been..
> 
> ...


My solution to the pickup thing, is to have a van. That works good for me both in Anchorage and at my vacation home where we also have a van. You can haul big items, or piles of grandkids, and it fits my body size and infirmities well. They are a good solution for an old man like me, who doesn't get off the road any more, and doesn't haul fire wood, or go camping.

But when I lived in Fairbanks, and quite a bit younger, and did the things I did there, a van just wouldn't cut it. Too much gravel road, off the road, and general craziness of youth. I usually had a pickup and an SUV in the garage, 4×4 of course. In Alaska, as you might imagine, trucks are a big deal, and four wheel drive anything is common. A number of the younger docs drive a pickup as their personal car, or even a Hummer, and I mean the big original things. It is hard to find a car driven by a physician that isn't all wheel drive. When it makes good sense to avoid the snow and ice, and just stay home…...we don't have that as an option.

Well, this weekend I have a little home electronics stuff to do. Sherie needs a new computer, she hangs on to computers until they are obsolete, her current one is a Gateway that is 10 years old. I have to put in a new main router/wireless, I have a temporary in there as an emergency replacement for the one that died. I have to figure out if moving the main phone, a 2 line thing with multiple wireless handsets around the house, will improve the reception throughout the house. Its performance has steadily degraded as every device around it, going through normal replacement cycles, now wants to be broadcast something and be connected to the internet.

So, off to the shop and the honey-do's….............


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Been a busy bugger.... Progress on the lumber wagon, and in the house...*
> 
> I am not sure where I left of with y'all but I have been slammed kind of busy, not much woodworking, but sort of related to woodworking… My recent projects have been..
> 
> ...


Yeah, kind of hard to toss a camper in a van one weekend. And a full size freezer the next… But I get the point. Actually I have owned a lot of vans. Mostly the classic split window VW Westfalia… My last one was a 65 with Safari Windows, and BFG All Terrain TA tires…. Yeah I actually USED my VW camper for, well.. a camper… But that was a long time ago now. I have gotten to like being able to pass a guy on horseback…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Been a busy bugger.... Progress on the lumber wagon, and in the house...*
> 
> I am not sure where I left of with y'all but I have been slammed kind of busy, not much woodworking, but sort of related to woodworking… My recent projects have been..
> 
> ...


I never got into the VW stuff, although I looked at them. I had a low end model Dodge Caravan for my son to drive when he was in high school. It was slow and safe, and hauled his skis. It had seats that unfolded into a bed, and I did use that feature a couple of times. The van I have been driving for the last 11 years is a Honda Odyssey. One of the things that clinched the deal for me was the engine. It has 260 HP, and was clocked in the reviews at 7.8 seconds zero to sixty. It really has a lot of zip, and I appreciate that. The Sienna we have in La Conner is not as fast, as I recall, but does get pretty good gas mileage for a big vehicle.

Did move my phone, and that improved the reception range. There was a bank of computers, between it and the rest of the house, and I have a receiver in the shelf over it that has Airplay. And I had two wireless routers at times above it, now only one. I did get the wife's computer backed up, and the new router installed as well. Now just have to find the time to get a new computer for Sherie, and then the electronics end will be caught up.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Been a busy bugger.... Progress on the lumber wagon, and in the house...*
> 
> I am not sure where I left of with y'all but I have been slammed kind of busy, not much woodworking, but sort of related to woodworking… My recent projects have been..
> 
> ...


Those Honda Odysseys are nice vans. But boy are they expensive! My brother and his wife had one. Sold it for a Benz. The Benz was cheaper!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Been a busy bugger.... Progress on the lumber wagon, and in the house...*
> 
> I am not sure where I left of with y'all but I have been slammed kind of busy, not much woodworking, but sort of related to woodworking… My recent projects have been..
> 
> ...


As I recall, they actually added cost to the sticker price at the time I bought mine. There were a lot of them sold in Anchorage. Mine is 11 years old, and hasn't even hiccupped. The Sienna we bought for La Conner was actually purchased in Anchorage, where we bought Sherie's car. It was much more expensive than the Honda, but it has a lot more gizmos, because we bought it loaded with every option possible. The Anchorage dealer had dealerships in the Pacific Northwest, and we had it delivered to Eugene, Oregon. We flew down there, visited friends we have known for years, and then went to Portland for some medical stuff. We love the Sienna, and I will probably replace the Honda with a Sienna….....if the Honda ever becomes unreliable. But I am not holding my breath, because that Honda has only 42,000 miles on it. Usually, even if you don't drive a car too hard, age will finally bring it down, but this one acts like it will last forever.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Been a busy bugger.... Progress on the lumber wagon, and in the house...*
> 
> I am not sure where I left of with y'all but I have been slammed kind of busy, not much woodworking, but sort of related to woodworking… My recent projects have been..
> 
> ...


Oh, another interesting thing about the Odyssey. When Edmund's test vans that year, the Odyssey easily was the best van. A lot of people in the field said the comparison wasn't fair, that they were underpriced! So Edmunds pretended they cost $5000 more, redid all the calculations, and they still came out the best deal.

Every once in a while a manufacturer hits a home run, and the product just really works well. Looking at the tests on dust collectors, Delta did the same with their 50-760 dust collector. I bought one in the most naïve manner possible. It was before I was an LJ member, never looked on line for reviews, didn't know a damn thing about them, and bought it because it was the only make and model on the display floor of the local dominant industrial hardware dealer. A couple years later I looked it up, after reading some comments here, and just laughed. Being lucky still is the most important attribute to have in life….......(-:


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Been a busy bugger.... Progress on the lumber wagon, and in the house...*
> 
> I am not sure where I left of with y'all but I have been slammed kind of busy, not much woodworking, but sort of related to woodworking… My recent projects have been..
> 
> ...


You hit it square on… Actually. I really did like the Odyssey that my brother and sister in law had. Big, roomy, and silky smooth..

Have had Toyotas in the past, at least the old ones were fantastic vehicles. I had a 76 Celica liftback that I honestly abused through college. Got 458,000 miles on the odometer before I sold it to a friend, who put on another couple hundred. I rebuilt the top end due to a screw that fell off the air cleaner, and put one clutch, and several sets of brakes. Aside from that, not much else… And it was fast as all get out to boot…

On the Delta, I don't know, but I doubt they make that one any more… If I were to replace my HF 2HP DC, I would either get a full on 3+ HP cyclone though. Or if a regular DC, it would have to be a 50-760…


----------

